# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Kosova Lindore (Preshevë, Bujanoc, Medvegjë)

## sam1r

Medvegja eshte nje qytetez e vogel per kah numri i banoreve(10.760 banore)prej te cileve kan mbetur vetem 2.816  shqiptar,apo 26,17%.
Eshte nje vend qe posedon bukuri te rralla natyrore,duke filluar nga Banja e Siarines ne te cilin gjendet gezjeri i vetem ne Evropen kontinetale,me hudhje te ujit ne lartesi prej 7metra.Gati te gjitha fshatrat dhe vendbanimet tjera jan malore,perveq qytetit-Medvegjes qe gjendet ne luginen e lumit Jabllanica,lum i cili e pershkon mes-per-mes qytetin.Per historin dhe te dhena tjera rreth Medvegjes do postoj pak me von(kur te kem koh),por ajo qe kerkoj nga ju qe te pergjigjeni eshte se a do t'mbetet jasht kufijve te shetit t'Kosoves kjo qytetez e cila nga gjiri i saj ka nxjerr figura te shquara nder shqiptaret,p.sh akademik Idriz Ajeti,pastaj heroin e popullit Zenel Hajdini e shum e shum te tjer...?
pershendetje

----------


## Fittox

Valla Samir nuk e di edhe sa do te jete Medvegja jashte kufirit por mendoj se nese ndonjeher do te behet bashkimi Kombetar do ta marrim edhe Medvegjen , Presheven edhe Bujanovcin sepse atje i kemi vellezerit tone ...

----------


## sam1r

Ja dhe nje foto e qytetit tim-Medvegjes

----------


## sam1r

ja dhe 2 foto te qendres se qytetit dhe 1foto e shkolles fillore ku une kam mesuar:$..

----------


## Bawarianmann

> Medvegja eshte nje qytetez e vogel per kah numri i banoreve(10.760 banore)prej te cileve kan mbetur vetem 2.816  shqiptar,apo 26,17%.
> Eshte nje vend qe posedon bukuri te rralla natyrore,duke filluar nga Banja e Siarines ne te cilin gjendet gezjeri i vetem ne Evropen kontinetale,me hudhje te ujit ne lartesi prej 7metra.Gati te gjitha fshatrat dhe vendbanimet tjera jan malore,perveq qytetit-Medvegjes qe gjendet ne luginen e lumit Jabllanica,lum i cili e pershkon mes-per-mes qytetin.Per historin dhe te dhena tjera rreth Medvegjes do postoj pak me von(kur te kem koh),por ajo qe kerkoj nga ju qe te pergjigjeni eshte se a do t'mbetet jasht kufijve te shetit t'Kosoves kjo qytetez e cila nga gjiri i saj ka nxjerr figura te shquara nder shqiptaret,p.sh akademik Idriz Ajeti,pastaj heroin e popullit Zenel Hajdini e shum e shum te tjer...?
> pershendetje


Samir te pershendes dhe ne fillim te tregoj qe une vie nga Tupalla dhe Akademikun qe permende e kam Familjar.
mund te paramendosh se sa digjem qe Kosoven Lindore tia bashkangjesim Kosoves qendrore,sa per tani pak po punojne Rjepcat ne kete tem.
 Sa me shpejt Trevat shqiptare te bashkuara.

----------


## sam1r

> Samir te pershendes dhe ne fillim te tregoj qe une vie nga Tupalla dhe Akademikun qe permende e kam Familjar.
> mund te paramendosh se sa digjem qe Kosoven Lindore tia bashkangjesim Kosoves qendrore,sa per tani pak po punojne Rjepcat ne kete tem.
> Sa me shpejt Trevat shqiptare te bashkuara.


Te pershendes shum edhe un ty,dhe te beje me dije se te gjith ne mburremi me akademikun ton.Sa iu perket rrjepcave ndoshta nuk kan bere shum,por pjesen kryesore te fajit e kemi ne vet. Ne vitet 1999-2000 ne leshuam trojet tona masivisht, dhe tani kan mbetur shume pak shpresa qe edhe Medvegja te bashkohet me pjesen qendrore.Tjeter storie eshte puna e Bujanocit dhe Presheves, ku shumica ende mbetet shqiptare..
sidoqft i bashkangjitem thirrjes tende:
"Sa me shpejt Trevat shqiptare te bashkuara".

----------


## sam1r

Kam premtuar te sjell materiale tjera me gjersisht per Medvegjen...
dhe ja gjeta nje liber majt interesant ne internet per Medvegjen te cilin do e postoj ketu :buzeqeshje: 
Lexim te kendshem :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sam1r

*Medvegja në ditët tona*


nga  Wikipedia
redaktor
Hipi Zhdripi
2006


*HYRJE*

Pengesat në të drejtën e të shprehurit dhe të qenit Shqiptar në pjesët e Dardanisë të cilat pas shkatërrimit të Perandoris Osmane i janë dhënë nën administim Serbisë nga fuqit e mëdha të asaj kohe, ka qenë po thuaj se gjëra normale për qeverit serbe. Intesiteti dhe brezi i shkeljes së të drejtave të njeriut në këto pjesë ka qenë i madhë deri në likudime e pastrime etnike të kësaj pjese. Këto qeveri në bashkpunim me Kishen Orthodokse Serbe kanë vepruar pandërprerë në këtë drejtim në varësi direkte nga raportet politike dhe ushtarake në Ballkan si dhe raporteve të fuqive të mëdha në rruzullin tokësor.
Në kohën më të re, pas luftës së dytë botërore brezi i shkeljeve të drejtave të njeriut ka pasur disa faza, inteziteti i të cilave gradualisht ka pas rënë deri në vitin 1981. Ashtu që pas trazirave në Kosovë të shtohet inteziteti i tyre dhe të arrijë edhe një herë pikën eskstreme gjatë bombardimeve të NATO-së në vitin 1999 dhe luftës në këto anë në shekullin e ri.

----------


## sam1r

*Popullësia*


FDH nuk ka mundur të arrijë deri të dhënat e sakta mbi numrin e tanishëm dhe strukturën etnike të popullatës, prandaj ka qenë i drejtuar në konkluzione indirekte. Regjistrimi i vitit 1981 Regjistrimi i popullësisë , i vitit 1981, të cilën e bëri enti për statistikë në teritorin e tërë ish Jugosllavisë, ishte i fundit i cili i solli të dhënat e sakta mbi numrin e banorëve në Serbi. Sipas atij regjistrimi, në komunën e Bujanocit kanë jetuar 46.689 banorë. Prej tyre më teper se 55% kanë qenë Shqipëtar ( 25.848), Serb reth 34% (15.914), Romë afër 9% ( 4.130). Në vetë qytetin Bujanoc kanë jetuar numer gati i njejtë i serbve, shqipëtarve dhe romëve.

Pos këtij qyteti, i vetmi vend ku ka qenë numri i Serbëve dhe Shqipëtarve i njejtë ka qenë fshati Osllarë. Vendbanimet tjera kanë qenë gati monoetnike. Prej 59 vendbanimeve në komunë, 36 kanë qenë fshatra me banorë Serb. As njëra prej tyre, megjithatë, nuk ka patur më shumë se 900 banorë, gjërsa në fshatin më të madhë Tërnovc i Madhë, ka banuar 6336 banorë

Komuna e Preshevës ka patur 33.948 banorë. Shumica, mbi 85% (28.961) ishin Shqipëtarë, mbi 12% (4.204) Serbë dhe mbi 1% (433) Romë. Nga 35 vendbanime në këte komunë gjashtë (në mesin e tyre edhe Presheva) ishin etnikisht të përziera, por Shqiptarët ishin shumicë prej mbi 82%. Katër vendbanime ishin të banuara vetëm me popullatë serbe, ndëra 25 me popullatë shqipëtare.

Nga 17.219 banorë të komunës së Medvegjës, Serbë dhe Malazezë ishin rreth 65% (11.354), Shqiptarë rreth 32% (5.509) dhe Romë rreth gjysmë përqindi ( 83). Nga 44 vendbanime në komunë, vetem tri vendbanime kanë patur 1000 banor. Tri të katërtat e vendbanimeve ishin të banuara kryesishtë me serb dhe malëzezë. Qyteti i Medvegjës dhe dy vendbanime tjera ishin etnikishtë të përziera por me shumicë serbe. Shqipëtarët ishin shumicë në tetë vendbanime. Në të tri komunat Romët kanë jetuar kryesisht në qytete

Vlersimi i vitit 1991, Rexhistrimin e përgjithëshem i zbatuar në vitin 1991 e kanë bojkotuar shqipëtarët në Kosovë, Preshevë, Bujanoc dhe Medvegje. Vlersimet për numrin e popullatës shqipëtare janë bërë në bazë të regjistrimit të vitit 1981. Sipas tyre, në komunën e Bujanocit ishin 49.238 banorë, prej tyre reth 30% Serb (14,660), 60% Shqipëtar (29.588), dhe diç më pak se 9% Romë. (4.408). Është vlersuar se në komunën e Preshevës kanë jetuar 38.943 banorë, prej tyre reth 90% Shqipëtar ( 34.992), 8% Serb ( 3.206 ) dhe 1,29 % Romë (505). Enti federativ për statistikë nuk i ka publikuar vlersimet për komunën e Medvegjës, por vetem rezulltatët e regjistrimit sipas të cilëve në këtë komunë ishin 13.368 banorë, prej tyre 9.205 Serb dhe Malazezë dhe 3832 Shqipëtar.

Popullsia prej vitit 1999 deri në mes të vitit 2001 për shkak të konflikteve të armatoura dhe frikës për siguri, popullata shqipëtare nga komunat e Preshevës, Bujanocit dhe Medvegjës tri herë janë larguar nga shtepitë e tyre. Vala e parë ishtë gjatë bombardimeve të NATO-s në vitin 1999, kur nga ky teritor është larguar një e treta e Shqipëtarve. Vetem nga komuna e Preshevës kanë ikur rreth 20. 000 .

Pjesa më e madhe e popullatës shqipetare pas bombardimeve janë kthyer nëpër shtëpitë e tyre, por jo të gjithë. Sipas raporteve të organizatave ndërkombëtare, në Kosovë në shtator të vitit 1999 ishin 3.227 persona të zhvendosur nga këto tri komuna. Në Maqedoni, në fund të tetorit të vitit 1999 ishin reth 3.000 të ikur nga Presheva dhe Bujanoci. Vala e dytë e shpërnguljeve filloi në vitin 2000. Në fillim të konflikteve ndërmjet forcave të sigurimit dhe UÇPMB-së, nërmjet shkurtit dhe qershorit të vitit 2000, rreth 900 familje i kanë lëshuar shtëpitë e tyre. Intensifikimi i konflikteve në nëntor të njejtit vitë ka shkaktuar shpërnguljen e rreth 10.000 Shqipëtarve. Pjesa më e madhe e tyre ështe strehuar në Kosovë, në komunën e Gjilanit. Shpëngulja ka vazhduar edhe gjatë vitit 2001. Ne fund të muajit maj, gjatë valës së tretë të shpërnguljeve nga Presheva dhe Bujanoci, në Kosovë ishin 14.000 të zhvendosur nga ky teritor.

Kthimi më i rëndsishëm dhe i qëndrueshëm i popullatës shqipëtare, në menyrë të pavarur ose me ndihmën e bashkësisë ndërkombëtare ka ndodhur në mes të vitit 2001. Organizatat ndërkombëtare vlerësojnë se në Preshevë, Medvegjë dhe Bujanoc pas përfundimit të konflikteve janë kthyer gjithësej rreth 5.300 Shqipëtarë. Përfaqsuesit e Trupit Koordinues qeveritar theksojnë se ky numër ështe 8.346. Në komunën e Preshevës deri në muajin tetor të vitit 2001 janë kthyer 1.263 persona të zhvendosur, derisa 400 janë ende në Kosovë.

Nëpër fshatra në veri të skajshme të komunës së Bujanocit, i cili është i njohur me emrin Malesia Bujanoc( fshatrat Zarbinc, Pribovc, Ravno Buçje, Suharn, Novo sellë) prej 247 familjeve të ikura, nga qershori deri në mes të shtatorit të vitit 2001 janë kthyer vetëm 90. Në komunën e Medvegjës pas shpërnguljes kanë mbetur rreth 300 shqipëtarë, por pas përfundimit të konflikteve janë kthyer edhe reth 400.

Gjatë vitit 2002 nuk ka ndodhur kthimi masiv i shqipëtarve të mbetur. Ata me ndihmën e e organizatave ndërkombëtare i vizituan shtëpitë e tyre, por shumica nuk mund të vendosin për tu kthyer. Numëri i saktë i shqiptarëve të zhvendosur intern, të cilët edhe më tutje janë në Kosovë, duhet të jetë i njohur pas publikimit të rezultateve të regjistrimit të popullsisë në Serbi, në kuadër të se cilit është kryer edhe regjistrimi i të zhvendosurve intern nga këto tri komuna.

Vlerësimi për vitin 2001 Sipas vlerësimeve të organizatave ndërkombtare, në vitin 2001 numëri i përgjithshëm i banorëve të komunës së Preshevës ka qenë 46.000, prej të cilit rreth 92 % ishin shqiptarë, 7 % serbë dhe 1 % romë. Në Bujanoc kanë jetuar 49.000 banorë ( 50 % shqiptarë, 36 % serbë dhe 14 % romë), ndërsa komuna e Medvegjës ka patur 13.500 banorë ( 67% Serbë. 32 % Shqipëtarë, 1 % Romë).

Regjistrimi i vitit 2002 Të dhënat zyrtare nga ky regjistrim i kryer në Serbi në prill të vitit 2002, ende nuk janë të shpallura. Regjistrimi për komuna Preshevë, Bujanoc dhe Medvegjë ka qenë i rëndësishëm dhe si parakusht për përpilimin e regjistrave zgjedhore për zgjedhjet lokale në korrik të vitit 2002. Komuniteti shqipëtarë ka marrë pjesë në përgatitje , por pjesëmarrja e shqipëtarve në regjistrim ka qenë e pasigurtë. Ata kanë kërkuar që në Kosovë të regjistrohen të gjithë shqiptarët të zhvendosur intern nga këto komuna si dhe që përfaqsuesit e OSBE të jenë prezent gjatë regjistrimit në teren. Në fund regjistrimi është kryer në formularë të veqanta, me pjesëmarrjen e ekipeve, ku mernin pjesë nje shqipëtarë dhe një serbë, dhe me prezencën dhe angazhimin e përfaqsuesve të OSBE, të cilët kanë shfrytzuar edhe bazen e të dhënave në Prishtinë për regjistrimin e personave të zhvedosur internë.

Të dhënat e vetme zyrtare lidhur me regjistrimin i ka kumtuar Rasim Laji, ministër federativ për bashkësitë nacionale dhe etnike. Ai me rastin e vizitës së Medvegjës ka thëne se në këtë komunë ka 11.823 banorë, prej tyre rreth 30% janë Shqipëtarë. Pas zgjedhjeve lokale të cilat janë mbajtur me 28. qershor të vitit 2002, nënkryetari i Qeverisë së Republikës së Serbisë dhe kryetari i Trupit Koordinusë i Qeverisë Nebojsha Qoviq ka deklaruar që « Shqipëtarë ka definitivishtë më tepër se Serbë dhe se nuk duhet të krijohën iluzione që Serb ka më teper kur më të vertetë nuk ka aq shumë.» Kjo ishte dekleratë e parë e perfaqësuesit të pushtetit i cili flet për numer të banorve serb dhe shqipëtar në Bujanoc.

----------


## sam1r

*Përndjekjet e dokumentuara 1989-1999*




Edhe pse shkelje të rëndësishme të drejtave të njeriut dhe drejtave të pakicave të Shqipëtarve etnik në Preshevë, Bujanoc dhe Medvegje ka patur edhe prej vitit 1989. shkeljat më të rënda kanë ndodhur gjatë bombardimit të NATO-s të vitit 1999.


*Gjendja prej 1989 deri në vitin 1999*


Qendrimi i pushtetit Serb ndaj Shqipëtarve në tri komunat e cekura është keqësuar pas abrogimit të autonomisë së Kosovës në vitin 1989. Shkelja e të drejtës për punë dhe përjashtimi i shqipëtarve nga jeta publike, posaçerishtë nga institucionët arsimore, janë karakteristike e viteve të fundittë 80-ta dhe filimin e viteve 90-ta.

Pushimi nga puna i profesorëve dhe largiome tjera nga puna të vitit 1989. Shkelja e parë e drejtës për punë dhe drejtës së pakicave të arsimohën në gjuhë amëtare ka qenë përjashtimi i 11 profesorve më eminentë shqipëtar nga Qendra Arsimore në Preshevë në vitin 1989, pasi ky institucion është i proklamuar si « çerdhe e nacionalizmit dhe iredentizmit shqipëtar » Bashkë me Riza Halimin, tani kryetar i Kuvendit komunal të Preshevës, në grup të profesorve të perjashtuar kanë qenë edhe Naser Aziri, tani kryetar i Këshillit Egzekutiv të KK të Preshevës, Belul Nasufi, Drejtori i Shtëpisë së Kulturës, Nazmi Jashari, Drejtor i Qendrës për punë socijale dhe Selajdin Avdiu drejtor i institucionit parashkollor në Preshevë.

Ramadan Ahmeti nga Bujanoci, një prej kandidatëve të partisë së parë Shqipetare në regjion, Partisë për veprim demokratik ( PVD), pas zgjedhjeve të para shumë partijake në Serbi në vitin 1990 është larguar nga puna për shkak se një ditë mungoi nga puna për të marrë pjesë në fushatë zgjedhore.

Ymer Ymeri, referent në Sekretarijat të mbrojtjes popullore është lëshuar më 1 janar të vitit 1992 në pushim të paguar në kohëzgjatje prej 24 muajsh më arsyetim që në sistematizimin e ri është  i pasistemuar . Pas mungeses iu është nderpre marrëdhënja e punës. Ymeri i parashtroi Trupit Koordinusë aktpadinë me 7. qershor të vitit 2001, ndërsa nga Ministria e mbrojtjes e mori përgjigjen se ankesa është parashtrur me vonesë

Shkeljet e drejtës së shtypit dhe gjykimet Për shkak të shpërndarjës së revistës në gjuhën shqipe  Jehona ,në vitin 1994 është denuar kryeredaktori përgjegjës i kësaj gazete Sevdail Hyseni. Aktvendimi i gjykacit komunal për kundërvajtje më vonë është anuluar, por me 23. shkurt të njejtit vitë, Qendra e resursit të sigurisë shtetërore nga Vraja e parshtroi fletparaqitjen penale kundër Hysenit për shkak të publikimit të vjershës  Më shajkaç në Evropë dhe në të njejtën kohë e ndaloi përmbledhjën e vjershave  Kur të buzëqesh fati ,në të cilën është publikur kjo poezi. Pas dy viteve prokuroria publike e qarkut e ngriti aktpadinë për vepër penale  Vënja në përqeshje i popullit dhe nacionaliteteteve të Jugosllavisë, Gjashtëmdhjet deshmitarë, shqipëtar, dy herë janë enuar për shkak se nuk kanë ardhur në seansa. Rasti ka përfunduar pas gjashtë vitësh, për shkak së rasti eshtë vjetëruar. Prokuroria publike komunale në Preshevë ka ngrit aktpadinë me 7. gushtë të vitit 1998. kunder Riza Halimit për shkak të  Pengimit të përsonit zyrtar në kryerjen e punëve të sigurisë publike....Është thënë se Halimi ka  penguar personin e autorizuar OPM-së në Preshevë ...në ruajtjen e rendit publik dhe qëtësisë, të trazuar më mbajtjen e tubimit publik të pa paraqitur,të qyretarve të nacionalitetit shqipëtar, kështu që në mënyrë verbale është drejtuar ... më fjalë  Kush je ti, çka kërkon këty?...(dhe) fizikisht e pengoj duke e kapur për mangë të uniformës dhe atë mbi bryl të dorës së djathët, duke i folur atëherë mos shkoMe aktgjykim të 29.marsit të vitit 2000, Halimi është shpallur fajtor dhe i denuar në tre muaj, me kusht në një vitë. Procedura pas ankesës është përfunduar më vertetimin e denimit të shkallës së parë.

Zvoglimi i vetqeverisjes lokale. Diskriminimi i komunitetit etnik shqipëtar në jeten publike dhe politike ka qenë e pranishëm në tërë periudhën. Ligje të reja, të nxjera në tërë teritorin e Republikës së Serbisë, intensifikuan centralizimin dhe zvogluan kompetencat e vetëqeverisjës lokale. Kjo reflektohej posaqërishtë në komunën e Preshevës, ku partitë shqipëtare në të gjitha zgjedhje lokale kanë fituar mandatë të mjaftueshme, për të formuar pushtetin lokal por në praktik nuk kanë patur mundësi të ndikoin në mënyrë qenësore në jetën e përditëshme. Në komuna Bujanoc dhe Medvegje partitë shqipëtare nuk kanë marrë pjesë në pushtetin egzekutiv, pos priudhës së shkurtër të vitit 1992. dhe 1993.


*Përndjekjet e dokumentuara gjatë 1999-ës*


Indicionët më të shumta mbi shkeljen e drejtave të njeriut, FDH i ka mbledhur gjatë vitit 1999 , e posaçërishtë gjatë intervenimit të NATO-s. Kryesit kanë qenë në shumicën e rasteve pjestarë të formacioneve paraushtarake, UJ dhe Ministrisë së punëve të brendëshme (MPB).

Sipas raportit të KK të Preshevës, gjatë gjendjes së luftës, në rethana të pashçaruara, në teritorin e kësaj komune janë vra 11 Shqipëtar. Prej tyre gjashtë kanë qenë nga kjo komunë, tre nga Komuna e Gjilanit ( Kosovë ) dhe dy nga komuna fqinjë Bujanoc. Qytetarët e Komunës së Preshevës gjatë kohës së gjendjes së luftës në komunë kanë parashtru 243 deklerata mbi shkeljen e drejtave të njeriut, duke përvshir dhe drejten në pronë. Dëmi materjal është vlersuar mbi 12 milionë marka gjermane.( reth 6 milionë eura)

*Vrasja e Driton Arifit*

Driton Arifi (1959) nga fshati Ranatovcë i komunës së Preshevës, me 4. prill të vitit 1999 eshtë nisur për të marrë bagëtinë e cila ishtë në tjetër mahallë të njejtit fshatë. Pjestarët e formacioneve paraushtaraketë cilët kanë aritur nga fshati Muçibabë, i kanë dalë përpara dhe kanë shtënë në to, duke e goditur në këmbë, stomak dhe gjoks. Vendasëve u është ndaluar ti ofroinë ndihmë Dritonit i cili ishtë i lënduar rëndë. Për shkak të lëndimeve ai ndroi jetë të njejtën ditë reth orës 19.30. sipas dekleratës së babait të tij, mjekët të cilit e bënë obdukcionin nga Vraja kanë deklaruar se Dritoni ka pasë mundësi të mbijetojë nese i u është dhënë ndihma mjeksore në kohë.

*Vrasja e Nexhat Arifit*

Ruzhdi Arifi ( 1968) nga fshati Buhiq i Komunës së Preshevës, në deshmi më rastin e vrasjës së vëllait të tij, Nexhat Arifit nga i njejti fshat, deklaroi:

 Me 18. prill të vitit 1999 në fshatin tonë ka ardhur grupi me 40 njerëz, kryesisht ushtar, edhe pse, në mesin e tyre ka patur edhe civil të armatosur. Në atë kohë vellau i im ka qenë në shtepi, dhe prej atëherë i humbët çfarëdo gjurme. Pas 9.dite, me 27 prill, disa vendas nga fshati Karadak dhe unë, në përcellje të shtabit të mbrojtjës civile nga Presheva, u nisem ti vizitoim shtëpitë tona. Pasi arritëm deri të vendi i cili thirët Livadhët e Shehohovës ( Sehovske Livade) na ndali patrolla e Ushtrisë Jugosllave. Na pyetën së ku po shkojmë. Pasi që u përgjigjëm që jemi duke shkuar për ti vizituar fshatrat tona, ata nuk na lejuan dhe thanë se do të na vrasin si ate nga fshati Buhiq( Sigurishtë duke menduar në vëllaun timë Nexhatin)

Për herë të parë kamë shkuar në fshatë pas dy muajsh, me 2. korik të vitit 1999. E kërkuam varrine vëllaut timë. Në vendin e quajtur Stan e gjetem varrin në arë të fshatit, por në varrë nuk ka patur asgjë. Pasi e gjurmuam rethinënën, i gjetëm eshrat e njerzëve të shpërndara, me siguri nga qenët endacakë. Së bashku me eshra i gjetëm edhe orën, jelekun , gjaketën pantolonët dhe këpucët. Sipas këtyre konkludova se eshtë vellau i im në pyetje. Në bazë të robëve u pa se është i goditur me armë zjarri nga prapa dhe atë disa herë. Atë ditë e pashë se shtëpia dhe punëtoria e vëllaut timë ( ka qenë TV serviser )janë të djegura. Po të njejtën ditë kufomën e të ndjerit e bartëm në varrëza të fshatit.


*Keçtrajtimi i Hysni Ademit dhe Qerim Halimit*

Hysni Ademi dhe Çerim Halimi nga fshati Madjere, komuna e Preshevës, janë rrahur keç, sipas dekleratës vetanake me 7. maj të vitit 1999, nga ana e pesë pjestarëve të UJ. Pas malltretimit në fshatë te vetin, ata janë transveruar në fshatin Muçibabë. Aty i ka marrë patrolla tjetër e cila gjithëashtu i ka rrahur. Ademi dhe Halimi pastaj janë dërguar në fshatin Pasjanë, e pastaj deri të vendbanimi Varosh i Gjilanit (Kosovë). Aty janë mbyllur në bodrum të shtëpisë private dhe janë mbajtur 12 ditë. Ademi në deklaratën e vet tregoj që aj si dhe të mbyllurit e tjerë kanë qenë çdo ditë të malltretuar fizikisht dhe të rrahur.

Djaloshit i cili i ka patur vetëm 18 vjetë, ia shpojnin veshët me thikë, të tjetrit disa kan tentuar ti ja nxerrin sytë. E kam pa si njërit në brryla ja prenë inicialet A.H.

Ademin dhe Halimin me sy të mbyllura i dërguan deri te thertorja në dalje të Gjilanit dhe aty janë lëshuar.

*Rasti i plakës Arife Avdiu*

Familja Avdiu nga fshati Bushtranë në komunën e Preshevës, si edhe shumë shqiptar, në pranverë të vitit 1999, e kanë lëshuar shtëpinë dhe kanë shkuar në Kumanovë (Maqedoni). Plaka Arife Avdiu (1932) ka mbetur në shtëpi. Ajo më vonë deklaroi hetuesve të Fondit për të drejtën humanitare:

Ishte 31. maj, natë, diku reth ora 22. Nuk ka pasë rrymë e unë kisha ra për të fjetur. I ndigjova zëratë para shtëpisë dhe u ngrita. Jashtë i pashë disa ushtarë. Në atë momentë njëri prej tyre hyri në dhomë. Kërkoi kafe dhe sheqer,e pastaj të holla dhe gjëra tjera më vlerë, e pasi i tregova se nuk kamë, ai filloi të më shkelmojë me çizme në kokë. U rëzova nga shtrati në dysheme, e ai e nxorri thiken dhe filloi të me therrë në fytë. Pastaj me gjuajti në tokë duke menduar se jamë e vdekur. Më kujtohët që edhe një kohë ka qenë prezent duke e bastisur shtëpinë.

Sipas deshmisë personale, Arife Avdiu duke u zvaritur ka arritur deri të pragi i shtëpisë. E shpëtoi fqiu i parë, Zoran Atanasijeviq, përndryshe pjestarë i MPB-së. Ai e dërgoi plakën deri në Preshevë, duke u kundervuar rezervistëve të UJ-së gjatë rrugës, të cilet nuk deshën të lejojnë që të kalon madje edhe shkrepen rafall mbi veturën e tijë. Arifja është mjekuar në spitalin e Nishit. Për shkak të lendimeve, Arifja sot më veshtërsi merr ushqimin dhe nuk sheh në dy sytë. Kryesi nuk është gjetur deri në momentin e hartimit të këtij raporiti, kurse FDH nuk ka të dhëna së ka filluar hetimi, ndaj përsonave të cilët e penguan Zoran Atanasijeviqin që plakën të dërgoj në Preshevë.

*Vrasja e dy anëtarve të familës Fejzuli*

Në oborin e Metush Fejzulit nga fshati Gospogjincë komuna e Preshevës, më 19. qershor të vitit 1999 kanë arritur 18 pjestarë të UJ, në mes të tyre ka qenë edhe një femën. Metush Fejzuli për këtë ngjarje dha këtë dekleratë:

 Bashkëshortën time, vajzën dhe mua na nxorrën në oborr, kurse djali im Qania dhe djali i vëllait, të cilit ishin duke fjetur në dhomën tjetër, janë detyruar të vishën rrobët dhe gjithashtu të dalin jashtë. Deri sa ishim të shtrirë për toke na rrahën gati një orë. Pastaj na dërguan në oborr të vëllait timë Rahimit, në të cilin gjithashtu ka qenë ushtria. Bashkëshortën e tijë e nxorrën në oborr me ne, e atë e rrahën në shtëpi. Pastaj në gjendje të alivanosur e nxorrën në oborr, ku rrahja vazhdojë. Pasë gjysmë ore, kanë filluar të marrin në pyetje Ibrahimin pse ai erdhë në fshatë, kurse pastaj tre ushtarë e dërguan në drejtim të përroi, kinse për të pyetur diç. Të tjerët i kthyen në oborrin timë. U ndigjuan të shtëna nga drejtimi në të cilin e dërguan Ibrahimin. Pasi u kthuen ushtarët, e sjellën letërnjoftimin e tij dhe më pyetën  Çka e kamë unë atë.  U tregova se atë e komë djalë të vëllaut dhe i pyeta se shka i kanë bërë. Ata mu përgjigjën se Ibrahimi ka ikur.

Pastaj na kanë futur në shtëpi dhe Rahimin e alivanosur e vendosën në njëren, e neve në tjetren dhomë. Urdhëruan që gratë tu prëgatisin ushqim. Pasi drekuan, shumica prej tyre shkoi në drejtim të fshatit Bukovc, gjersa me neve mbeten dy ushtarë dhe femra e cila ishte me ta. Ajo na tregoi se Rahimi ka vdekur. Ushtarët janë kthyer reth orës 15.00. Atëherë mu dhe djalin tim, na nxorrën në oborr dhe filluan të na malltretojn. Na thoshin se na kanë nxerur për të na pushkatuar, repetuan pistoletat, i drejtuan automatët në drejtimin tonë. Prej të gjith atyre ngjarjeve e kamë hymbur vetëdijen. Pasi erdha në veti, na urdhëruan që të nisemi në drejtim të Preshevës, duka na thënë se atje na pretë Arkani. Pasi u larguam reth 300m, filluan të shtiejnë pas nesh, por për fat as kush nuk u qellua.

Tërë rastin e kemi paraçitur në shtab të mbrojtjes civile në Preshevë, e mjekët të cilit na kanë ofruar ndihmë rastin e kanë paraçitur në polici. Edhe pse kamë intervenuar disa herë, policia nuk ka dalë në vend shiqim , as të provojë për të gjetur djalin e vëllaut tim Ibrahimin. Pasi ata nuk kanë intervenuar, tetë vendasë kanë shkuar për të marrë trupin e Rahimit të ndjerë. Trupi i Rahimiti ka patur plagët në gjoks, kokë dhe shpinë . Pas hetimeve të Ibrahimit, e kemi gjetur trupin e tij në livadhë në pjesë e cila është quajtur Arnica. Në trupin e tij kanë qenë 4 plagë të shkaktuara më armë zjarri..

Në kokë dhe gjoks kanë qenë plagët e mëdha dhe të hapura. Të gjitha këto plagë janë të konstatuara edhe nga ana e mjekve të cilët e kanë konstatuar vdekjene të dy të ndjerve.
*
Vrasja e Fetah Fetahut*

FDH ka indikacione që shkeljet e drejtave të njeriut ndaj pjestarve të komunitetit etnik shqipëtar kanë vazhduar edhe pas përfundimit të gjendjes së luftës. Me 31.korik të vitit 1999 në rëdhana të pasqaruara është vrarë taksisti Fetah Fetahu nga Bujanoci. Këshilli për drejta të njeriut thekson se Fetahu at ditë, me taxi veturën e tij, i barti dy refugjatë serb nga Kosova. Ata e kanë kaluar punktin policor në fshatin Konçul, dhe vazhduan në drejtim të Gjilanit. Trupi i Fetahut është gjetur në afërsi të vendit të ashtuquajtur të Kroi i Eminit ( Eminove Česme) , me ç rast janë konstatuar tri plagë të shkaktuara më armë zjarri.Vetura e tij është gjetur 150 metra më larg.

Veprimet e UJ ndaj Shqipëtarve në kohë të gjendjës së luftës gjatë vitit 1999. Gjatë gjendjës së luftës, e posaqërisht gjatë prillit të vitit 1999, ushtrija dhe policija disa herë i kanë bastisur shtëpitë dhe i kanë malltretuar banorët e fshatrave në komunatë e Bujanocit, Preshevës dhe Medvegjës. Sipas raportit mbi diskriminimin e Shqipëtarve në Preshevë, Bujanocë dhe Medvegjë, të cilin në vitin 2000 e publikoi Këshilli për të drejtat e njeriut në Bujanoc, UJ me 31. mars ka rrethuar me tanke fshatin Tërnoc i Madhë . Eprorët Ushtarak kanë kërkuar nga fshatarët që në afat prej dy orësh ti dorëzojnë  komandosët e NATO-s, teroristët e UÇK-së dhe drogën. Sipas të njetit burimë shtëpitë në fshatë serishtë janë bastisur edhe një ditë më vonë, ndërsa me 23. prill banorët e këtij fshati janë tubuar dhe me orë të tëra janë mbajtur në shi. Incidentë i tillë ka ndodhur edhe me 12. prill në fshatrat Breznicë dhe Muhovc, me ç rast pas bastisjës së shtëpive 45 fshatarë janë dërguar në Bujanoc. Atje janë mbajtur për disa orë duke u maltretuar dhe kërcnuar me likvidim fizik.

I njejti burim thekson se grupët e ushtarve dhe policëve në fund të vitit 1999, gjatë disa javësh disa hërë kanë malltretuar shqipëtarët e komunës së Bujanocit. Sipas shkrimeve në shtyp me rast të bastisjës së shtëpisë së Ymer Miftarit në Novo Sellë pjestarët e UJ pronarit i a kanë marrë 83.615 marka gjermane ( reth 41.000 euro) me arsyetim se nuk ka vertetim për prejardhjën e devizave. Për marrjën e të hollave nuk është dhënë kurfarë vertetimi. Këto të holla, me 12. maj të vitit 2001 i janë kthyer vëllait të Ymerit. Këshilli për të drejtat e njeriut në Bujanoc raporton se përveç këtij rasti të hollat janë kthyer edhe me një rast tjetër. Fjala është për 72.000 marka gjermane (reth 36.000 euro) të konfiskuara gjatë viteve 1987 / 88 nga bashkësia fetare islame.

----------


## sam1r

*Përndjekjet e dokumentuara 2000-2001*



*Koha e konflikteve*

Gjatë vitit 2000 dhe gjysmëvjetorit të parë të vitit 2001 teritori i komunave të Preshevës, Bujanocit dhe Medvegjës ishtë fushe e konflikteve të armatosura të ushtrisë dhe policisë nga njëra anë dhe pjestarëve te UÇPMB-s nga ana tjetër. Në përbërje të UÇPMB-s ishte popullata lokale shqipëtare nga të tri komunat dhe pjestarët e saj ishin kryesishtë të rinjët shqipëtarë.Duke marrë parasushë egzistimin e zonës tokësore të sigurisë, në të cilën forcat serbe kanë mundur të hyjnë vetëm më armatim të lehtë, UÇPMB ka vepruar kryesishtë në zonën ku shtrihën këto tri komuna. Me kohë UÇPMB ka aritur që të vendosë kontrollin mbi fshatrat të cilat gjendën në zonën tokësore. Situatë e till ka mbetur deri në përfundim të konfliktit.

Pjestarët e UÇPMB-së për herë të parë janë paraqitur në opinjon gjatë varimit të vëllezërve të vrarë Shaqipi, në fshatin Dobrosin, komuna e Bujanocit, në fund të janarit të vitit 2000. Konfliktet gjatë vitit gjithmonë e më tëpër janë itensifikuar e posaçërisht pas tërheqjës së policisë nga punktët e kontrollit në fshatrat Luçanë, Konçul dhe Tërnoc i Madhë, më 27. nëntor të vitit 2002.

Sipas të dhënave zyrtare të Minstrisë së punëve të brendëshme të Serbisë, prej datës 10. qershor të vitit 1999 deri më 31. gushtë të vitit 2001, vetëm në teritorin e ZTS-së në drejtim të Kosovës janë vrarë 10 civilë. Prej tyre 5 Serb, 4 Shqipëtar dhe një pjestarë i nacionaliteteve tjera. Në të njejtën periudhë janë lenduar 25 civilë (15 Serb, 8 Shqipëtar dhe dy pjestarë të misionit të KB). Janë zhdukur 43 qytetar (40 Serb dhe 3 Shqipëtar). Ministria e punëve të brendëshme thekson se nga qytetarët e rrëmbuer dy janë të vrarë, një ka aritur të ikë, 36 janë liruar, ndërsa fati i katër të tjerve nuk dihët. MPB ka deklaruar se janë vrarë 24 pjestarë të MPB dhe UJ, 78 janë të lenduar, dhe dy janë të kidnapuar.

Përfaqësuesit e Trupit Koordinusë të qeverisë republikane dhe federative flasin për 724 sulme të armatosura dhe provokime nga ana e UÇPMB-së në periudhën prej 16 dhjetorit të vitit 2002 deri më 16. dhjetor të vitit 2001. Sipas këtij burimi, në periudhën e njëjtë janë vrarë 19 persona ( 7 policë, 6 ushtarë dhe 6 qytetarë), janë lenduar 49 ( 21 policë 16 ushtarë dhe 12 qytetarë), ndërsa janë kidnapuar 28 persona. Të gjithë të rrëmbyerit janë liruar më vonë.

Sipas të dhënavë të eprorëve të ministrisë së punëve të brendëshme të Serbisë katër të rëmbyerit, fati i të cilëve nuk dihët, janë Serb: Vlada Miletiq (81) dhe Persa Miletiq (56) nga Tërnoci i Vogël, Goran Stankoviq (19) nga Rakovci dhe Zoran Tomiq (26) nga Lopardnica. Goran Stankoviqi dhe Zoran Tomiqi me 14 gushtë të vitit 2000 janë rembyer, në rajonin e Kosovës e jo në rajonin e vezhguar.

Këshilli për të drejtat e njeriut në Bujanoc ka shenime se gjatë vitit 2000 gjatë konflikteve janë vrarë 9 pjestarë të UÇPMB-së, janë vrarë 11 shqipëtar dhe janë rembyer 5 qytetar ( dy Shqipëtar dhe tre Serb). Reth 150 Shqipëtar këtij Këshilli i a ka dhënë deshmitë e tyre për keqtrajtimët nga ana e policisë dhe ushtrisë.

FDH ka konstatuar se në këtë periudhë ka patur shkelje serioze të të drejtave të njeriut. Këto si dhe luftimët kanë krijuar ndjenjën e frikës dhe të pasigurisë tek të tri bashkësitë etnike, gjë që është ende prezente. Prandaj Fondi konsideron që për normalizimin e situatës dhe kthimin e besimit reciprok është e domosdoshme që organët shtetërore në Serbi të zbatojnë hetimët objektive të cilat kanë të bëjnë me shkeljen e të drejtave të njeriut në Preshevë, Bujanoc dhe Medvegjë në të kaluarën. Gjithashtu Fondi konsideron se edhe organët gjygjësore duhët të ofrojnë mbrojtje efikase viktimave të torturës, diskriminimit dhe mbrojtjen me rastin e shkeljës të së drejtës në pronë.

*Krimët e pandriqyara të cilit ngarkojnë*

Fondi ka mbledhur, për më shumë vrasje dhe rëmbime të pandriquara nga kjo periudhë, të dhënat si vijon.

*Vrasja e drejtorit të shkollës fillore në Muhovc*

Drejtori i shkollës fillore Migjeni, në Muhovc, Xhemajl Mustafa (1947), është vrarë në rrugën Orogjevc- Muhovc, në komunën e Bujanocit, 17.januara të vitit 2000 reth orës 07. të mengjezit. Gjemajli ka qenë nënkryetar i SPS-it për Bujanoc. Sipas burimeve të press qendrës në Bujanoc, ai është vrarë në sulm teroristë. Në komunikat të MPB qendron se Mustafën e kanë vrarë teroristët Shqipëtar dhe se në trup të tijë janë gjetur 48 plagë nga armët e zjarit. Kryesit e veprës nuk janë gjetur.

*Vrasja e vëllazërve Saqipi*

Vëllazërit Shaip (1969) dhe Isa (1964) Saqipi janë të vrarë në dalje të fshatit Dobrosin, komuna e Bujanocit me 26. janar të vitit 2000. Babai i tyre Saqip Saqipi, i a ka përshkruar ngjarjen hulumtuesit të FDH kështu:

Atë ditë ka qenë borë e madhe. S bashku me djemë jamë nisë atë ditë në mal për të marrë dru. Duke marrë parasyshë se punoi në ekonomi pyjore, jemi ndarë në dalje të fshatit. Ata kanë vazhduar drejtë me traktor, gjatë rrugës e cila shpie për në Luçan. Në këmbë kanë patur qizme dhe me veti sharrën motorike. Unë kamë shkuar në të djathtë. Pas sa kohe ndigjova të shtënë nga drejtimi i kufirit me Kosovë, dhe pak më vonë edhe të shtënë te cilat u ndigjua nga drejtimi në të cilin Isa dhe Shaipi thanë se po shkoin. U nisa në atë drejtim, por në nji çast i pashë 7-8 policë të cilët vinin nga ai drejtim. Kjo më frikësoi, dhe në mënyrë të padukshme, që të mos më vërejn, shkova në shtëpi, e cila gjindët në hyrje të fshatit. E thira së pari, kryetarin e KK Bujanoc, z-ri Stojança Arsiqin, më të cilin kamë raporte të mira. I tregova se çka ndëgjova dhe pashë, dhe se djemtë e mi janë atje dhe se frigohëm për ta. Pastaj e ftova dhe SPB-në në Bujanoc. Kujdëstari i cili mu lajmërua, pasi morri vesh për çka bëhët fjalë, tha :

* Dhe duhët të gjithëve me ju vra.*

Trypat e djemve të vetë, me numër të madhë të plagëve tejshpuese me armë zjarri, Saqipi i ka gjetur të hedhur mbi kupën e traktorit në mal afër rrugës Luçanë- Dobrosin, Gumat në traktorë kanë qenë të shpërthyera. Adem Rashiti kryetar i bashkësisë Lokale Dobrosin, ka thënë se policët kanë biseduar atë ditë me te për borgjët e rrymës, dhe së kanë kërkuar që të gjithë banorët ti kryejnë borgjët e veta. Kur u ndigjua e shtënë nga drejtimi i Kosovës, policët u kthyen prapa ka Bujanoci.

Sipas të dhënave të trupit Koordinues, vëllazërit Saqipi janë  qytetarë të cilit kanë pësuar nga sulmët teroriste  26. janar të vitit 2000:

 më 26.01.të vitit 2000 reth orës 13.15 në fshatin Dobrosin, komuna Bujanoc, teroristët shqipëtar e kryen sulmin me pushkomitraleza, snajper dhe me armë tjera automatike në patrollën e policiosë. Polici Zharko Guberiniq (1969) është lënduar lehtë.

Në varrim të vëllazërve të vrarë, i cili është mbajtur katër ditë më vonë, për herë të parë janë paraçitur publikishtë pjestarët e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare për Preshevë, Bujanoc dhe Medvegje

FDH konsideron se, në bazë të komunikatës se trupit Koordinues, mund të konkludohët se është e njohur patrolla e policisë e cila ka qenë në reonin e Dobrosinit me 26.janar, është e nevojshme që të mbyllën hetimet për këtë rast dhe të denohën kryesit.

*Rrëmbimi dhe zhdukja e Nebih Nuhiut*

Pronari i pumpës së benzint  Neza petroll, në Preshevë Nebih Nuhiu është rembyer me 2 shkurt të vitit 2000. Dy orë pas rrëmbimit për herë të fundit i është lajmëruar familës. Qe atëherë për të asgjë nuk dihët. Rrëmbyesit kanë kontaktuar më familje disa herë dhe kanë kërkuar para. Me ta ka biseduar vajza Flora Nuhiu (1977), e cila të gjitha bisedat i ka inçizuar në audio kasetë. Ja deklerata e saj e dhënë FDH :

Rreth orës 14 në pompën tanë janë parku dy vetyra- mercedes i bardhë me targa të Vranjës dhe audi ngjyrë dylli (oker). Nga ai dolën katër të rinjë. Të gjithë flisninë sërbishtë, mosha e tyre ishte prej 20 deri në 30 vjeq, dhe korpulent. Njëri prej tyrë i cili ishtë i nënqethur krejtësishtë shkurt, ka thënë se ata janë nga Mali i Zi dhe ka pyetur se ku është Nebiu. Pasi babai i jonë nuk ka qenë aty, ai ka thonë se do të kthehët më vonë pasi i duhën goma për vetur. I dyti ka biseduar me kusheririn tonë i cili punon në pompë, dhe i cili më vonë ju dërgoi parat e kërkuara, aty ishtë edhë vëllau i im më i ri. Ata pastaj kanë shkuar në drejtim të Preshevës.

Rreth orës 17 ata janë kthyer. Babai imë atëherë ishte aty dhe ata kanë kërkuar nga ai goma për veturë. Pasi ai ju tregoj ato , e pyeten a i ka vetem këto të cilat janë të eksponuara, e pasi tha se ka ende në bodrum ata kërkuan që ti shohin ato. Njëri prej tyre ka mbetur para dyerve derisa tre të tjerë zbritën me babain timë në bodrum. Pas disa minutash, ata së bashku me babain timë u nisën në drejtim të veturës. Babai im heshtë, dhe pasi u ulë në veturë një këmb e mbajti jashtë duke mos lejuar që të mbyllën dyert.

Njëri nga rrëmbyesit bertiti:  Po shkojm në SPB, në Bujanoc, do ta kthejm. Në këto fjalë babai imë duke heshtur e luajti kokën. Të dy veturat shkuan në drejtim të Bujanocit. Kjo ishte hera e fundit prej qe e kemi pa. 

Familja e ka paraqitur rastin në polici. Gjysmë ore pas rrëmbimit, rrëmbyesit kërkuan nga familja e Nuhiut që në afat sa më të shkurt të dërgoin 110.000 marka gjermane ( rreth 55.000 euro), duke u kërcnuar se në të kundërtën do të vrasin Nebiun. Familja arriti që ti mbledhë reth 75.000 marka gjermane ( rreth 32.000 euro) Rrëmbyesit kërkuan që një punëtor nga pompa të nisët ka Vranja, dukë cekur se më vonë do të lajmërohët se ky do të bëhet pranim dorëzimi.

 Jamë nisur me veturë sipas udhëzimeve të cilat i ka pranuar Flora. Me veti e morra edhe telefonin celular dhe të hollat. Kamë drejtuar shumë ngadale, dhe i hetova inspektorët e SPB-së të Preshevës të cilët më kanë përcjellur tërë kohën. Diku pas Bujanocit më ka ndalur policia e komunikacionit, supozoi pasi e kamë drejtuar veturën ngadalë. Inspektorët nga vetura pas meje, kanë dalur dhe i kanë treguar që të më lëshoin. Pastaj, askush më nuk më ka përcjellur. Para Vladiqin Hanit Flora më ka lajmëruar që të ndalëm, sepse rrembuesit ashtu kanë kërkuar. Në atë momentë e pashë një njeri, njërin nga rrëmbyesit, i cili ka dalur në rrugë. E ndala veturën, e ai i morri parat dhe telefonin celular, dhe më urdhëroi të kthehëm menjihër prapa .

Kur kanë thënë udhëzime, rrëmbyesit kanë pyetur pse e ka përcjellur policija veturën. Dy orë pas rrëmbimit, Nebih Nuhiu i është lajmëruar familjes për herë të fundit. Ai tha që është mirë, dhe se gjindët në motelin Predejane dhe që do të kthehët në shtëpi me autostop. Por nuk është kthyer.

Pas dy ditë, në orrët e vona, familjen Nuhiu e kanë vizituar inspektorët e SPB-së të Vrajës, Voja dhe Vujica N. dhe i kanë siguruar që rasti do të zgjidhët për disa ditë. Pohuan se ata janë të vetmit të cilit mund të ndihmoin dhe kanë kërkuar që në lidhje më rrëmbim të mos e kontaktojnë askënd. Secilën herë, kur iu është lajmërur dikush nga familja Nuhiu, inspektorët në fjalë, janë përgjigjur që është e nevojshme që të kanë durim edhe një kohë.

Një jave më vonë, rrëmbyesit janë lajmëruar për herë të fundit dhe i kanë kërkuar edhe 100.000 marka gjermane, ( reth 50.000 euro). Kur familja kërkoi që ta ndigjoi Nebihun, rrëmbyesi tha së kjo nuk është e mundur, pasi ai gjindët në Malë të Zi.

Familja e të rrëmbyerit Nebih Nuhiu, disa herë i është drejtuar SPB-së dhe shefit të trypit Koordinusë në Bujanoc, por nuk patë suksesë. Pasi i është drejtuar Këshilli për drejta të njeriut në Bujanoc, MPB-e e Serbisë e dërgoi një shkresë me 19. shkurt të vitit 2001 familjes Nuhiu në të cilën gjindët :  që në bazë të dhënave të grumbulluara dhe informatave, është e konstatur se pjestarët e policisë e kanë ngritur padinë penale kundër NN kryesit të veprës penale rrëmbim nga neni 64 LP i RS e cila është dërguar Prokurorisë Publike të Qarkut në Vrajë.  Në raport i cili është i dërguar së bashku më këtë shkresë cekët që  pjestarët e SPB-e në Vrajë edhe më tutje ndërmarinë masa dhe veprime intenzive operativo taktike me qellim të gjetjës së Nebihë Nuhiut dhe kryesëve të veprës penale.

Një nga inspektorët e SPB-së Vrajë, i cili ka ardhur tek familja Nuhiu, Vojislav Stankoviq, është arestuar në prill të vitit 2001 dhe i është caktuar paraburgimi prej 30 ditësh për shkak të dyshimit të bazuar që e ka keqperdor pozitën  ashtu që disa herë i ka përvetsuar në mënyrë të paligjshme parat, deri më tani të përcaktuar në vlerë më të madhe se 1.700.000 dinar, e në dëm të Nuhiut... Zdravkoviqi ka thënë se gjatë javës së ardhshme duhët pritur ndryshime të reja dhe arestime në polici në Vrajë.  Këshilli për drejta të njeriut kuptoi që Stankoviqi është lëshuar nga paraburgimi, dhe se nuk është ngritur procedura.

Për shkak veprës penale mashtrim, më 11.maj të vitit 2001janë arestuar ndihmës i komandirit të SPB-së në Jagodinë Ranko Deniq dhe Branislav Nikoliq nga Krushevci, e bashkëfajtori i tretë Slavisha Zdravkoviq, gjithashtu punëtor në SPB, është arratisur.  Ata e bënë që familja Nuhiu të mashtrohët , duke i premtuar rrejshëm që Nebiun e rrembyer do ta gjejin dhe do ta kthejnë në familje pas kompenzimit prej 160.000 markave gjermane  Të arestuarit nuk kanë patur lidhje me rrembimin e Nebih Nuhiut.

Kryetari i trupit Koordinusë Nebojsha Çoviq ka deklaruar që njëri nga pjesmarësit kyq të këtij rrëmbimi është i paarritëshëm për pushtetin Jugosllav dhe së gjindët në Gjermani. Pas grumbullimit të disa mijë qytetarë të Preshevës në dyvjetorin e zhdukjës së Nebih Nuhiut Çoviqi përseri premtoj ndrqimin e këtij rrëmbimi.

*Vrasja e Ejup Hasanit*

Ejup Hasanit (1944) nga fshati Letovic i komunës së Bujanocit është vrarë me armë zjarri me 12. shkurt të vitit 2000. Sipas raportit të Këshillit për drejta të njeriut në Bujanoc për vitin 2000, atë e kanë vrarë sulmuesit e maskuar, të cilët e kanë nxerr nga shtëpia dhe reth 200 m më larg kanë shtie në to. Pres qendra në Bujanoc ka shpallur se Hasani ka vdekur në sulmin terorist ( Emri i cilit është cekur si Ejup Asanoviq)

Incident i armatosur në Konçul Këshilli për drejta të njeriut nga Bujanoci ka shenuar që civili shqipëtar Fatmir Ibishi dhe polici Slavisha Dimitrijeviq kanë vdekur në incident te rëndë të armatosur i cili ka ndodhur me 26.shkurt të vitit 2000 në pyll afër rrugës Luçanë  Dobrosin, në hyrje të fshatiti Konçul në rrugën magjistrale Bujanoc  Gjilan. Për ndryshe nga kjo, MPB ka deklaruar që  eksremistët shqipëtar i kanë vënë disa prita dhe kanë kryer sulm të armatosur ndaj katër policëve të cilit kanë qenë në veturë zyrtare. Me atë rast, ka vdekur polici Slavisha Dimitrijeviq (1968) dhe Dragan Filipoviq (1965). Dy policë tjerë janë plagosurë rëndë, përkatsisht lehtëMPB nuk tregoi asgjë për shqipëtarin e vrarë.

*Vrasja e Bahri Musliut dhe Destan Adilit*

Bahri Musliu (1961 ) nga Vrabana, është gjetur i vdekur me 13. mars të vitit 2000 në afersi të fshatit serb Levosojë të komunës së Bujanocit. MPB më rastin e vrasjës kumtoi  është gjetur trupi i Musli Bariut të cilin e vranë teroristët shqipëtar me armë zjari në afersi të fshatit Levosajë 49 vrasjës deklaroi që  është gjetur kufoma e Bahri Musliut të cilin e kanë vra tëroristët Shqipëtarë më armë zjarri në afersi të fshatit Levosojë.

Destan Adili (1964 ), nga Tërnoci i Madhë, është gjetur i vdekur më 13. prill të vitit 2000 në rrugë Ternoc i Madhë  Breznicë. Familja tregon se është kthyer nga rruga ( është marrë me tregti). Pasi familja kerkoi që të bëhën hetimët, prokuroria publike e Qarkut në Vrajë e informoi familjen Adili që  pas grumbullimit të informatave të nevojshme e morri vendimin qe mos të ngritët procedura penale. Familja në të njejtën kohë është e informuar për mundësinë ngritjës së procedurës kundëer kryesit të njohur të veprës penale të vrasjës. 

*Zhdukja e serbëve të vetëm nga Tërnovci i Vogël*

Banorët e vetëm serbë nga fshasti Tërnoci i Vogël , Vlada (1920), dhe Persa (1945) Miletiq janë zhdukur më 21 qershor të vitit 2000. Në shtëpi të tyre u gjetën gërzhojat e plumbave dhe shenjat e gjakut. Fati i tyre nuk është ndriqua.

Nga frika nga hakmarrja e policisë serbe, të gjithë banorët e këtij fshati të njejtën ditë, rreth 550 prej tyre, i lëshuan shtëpitë e tyre dhe shkuan në Kosovë. Tri ditë më von pasi disa banorë u kthyen që nga shtëpitë e tyre të marrin gjërat e tyre, policët me dhunë të panevojshme kanë arrestuar Avni Jakupin, Sejdi Jakupin, Nexhmedin Sopin, Shemsi Salihun dhe Halim Berishën.

Disa prej nesh në mëngjes më 24 qershor jemi kthyr nepër shtëpi, kryeshisht për ti marrë gjërat e vlefshme, arin dhe të hollat sepse në Kosovë kemi shkuar bukvalisht pa marrë asgjë. Secili prej nesh shkuam nëpër shtëpi. Jemi përpjekur që mos të vrehemi sepse jemi friguar që policia do të na maltretojë. Diku rreth orës 10 në shtëpinë time ka hyrë një grup prej 10 policëve. Më kanë pyetur kush i ka vrarë Vladën dhe Persën dhe duke mos pritur përgjigjen filluan të më rrahin me duar, këmbë dhe kundak Pastaj kemi dalur jashtë dhe më drejtuan kah bregu i afërt. Kam parë se i kanë nxënë edhe disa prej nesh të cilët kemi ardhur dhe po e kontrollojnë fshatin duke u përpjekur që të gjejnë edhe dike. Me xhip më bartën deri në stacionin e policisë ne Bujanoc, ku unë dhe të arrestuarit e tjerë jemi marrë në pyetje tërë natën. Ndaj meje nuk kan aplikuar dhunë. Të gjithë përveç Halim Berishës, i cili u transferua në burgun e Nishit, jemi liruar ditën e ardhshme rreth orës 11, kur shkuam për në Gjilan. Disa prej nesh tani janë kthyer, por shumë prej tyre ende frigohen

Sipas dekleratave të dëshmitarëve, të dhëna Këshillit për të drejtat e njeriut në Bujanoc, të arestuarit janë liruar duke ju falenderuar dekleratës të njerës nga vajzat e të zhdukurit Vlada Miletiq. Ajo ka thënë policisë se Nuk beson se babain dhe motrën e saj i kanë vrarë shqiptarët nga Trnovci i Madh sepse ata kësaj familjeje i kanë ndihmuar gjithmonë.

*Vrasja e Ridvan Qazimit*

Ridvan Qazimi (1964), i njohur si komandant Leshi ishte një nga përfaqësuesit e UÇPMB-së, i inkuadruar në mënyrë direkte në bisedimet me përfaqësuesit e Qeverisë në fillim të vitit 200l. Vrasja e tij më 24 maj 200l ende nuk është ndriçuar. Sipas të dhënave qe i kemi në dispozicion, ai është vrarë me të shtëna nga snajperi në vendin Guri Gat mbi fshatin Lluçan, kur arriti në këtë vend me tre bashkëluftëtarët e tij. Xhipi i tij është gjetur i shoshitur me 20 të shtëna. Sipas pohimeve të kryetarit të organit Koordinues Nebojsha Qoviq, Qazimi humbi jetën në shkëmbim klasik të zjarrit, derisa zëdhënësi i qendres për informim të Qeverise vlerësoi se me këtë rast fjala është për qërim hesapesh ndermjet ekstremistëve shqipëtarë në Tërnoc të Madh. Jonuz Musliu, kryetar i këshillit politik të UÇPMB-së ka deklaruar se Qazimin e kanë vrarë snajperistët serb në prani të shefit të zyrës se Natos për Jugosllavi, Shon Saliven. KFOR-i i ka demantuar këto të thëna.

----------


## sam1r

*Krimet në emër të UÇPMB-së*


*Tortura mbi dy ushtarët të UJ*

Togerët Sasha Bulatoviq (1978) dhe Miloica Bijaliq (1970), pjestarë të batalonot të shtatë të UJ,me 21 mars të vitit 2001 me automjetin ushtarak kanë hyrë në Ternoc të Madh. Ata, nga ana e UÇPMB-së, e cila ka kontrolluar fshatin, janë mbajtur 25 ditë. Hetyesëve të FDH-së u kanë deklaruar së gjatë kësaj kohe janë rrahur me shkop të bejzbollit, gypa dhe kundak. Atyre I u shkaktuan lendime me thika dhe mundime me rrymë reth tridhjet here. Nga ata u kërkua që ti nënshkruajnë dekleratat më të cilat pranojnë se I ka dërguar kapiteni. Ata u liruan me 15. prill me ndërmjetësimin e KFOR-it.

Të zënit rob të katër serbëve nga Vraja. Suzana ( 1974)Stojançe ( 1969) dhe Nebojsha ( 1977) Petroviq dhe Dragan Iliq ( 1973) nga fshati Donje Zhapsko komuna e Vrajës, UÇPMB i ka zënë rob më 4 mars të vitit 2001. Ata janë mbajtur një natë në Tërnoc të Madh e më vonë u transveruan në fshatë tjetër. Stojan Petroviq I ka deklaruar hetuesit të FDH  se janë rrahur me kundak të pushkëve, këmbë, gypa të ndryshëm, janë kyqur në rrymë, I u është vendosur thika nën gjuhë, janë detyruar që ta puthin simbolin e UÇK-së dhe ti shkryajnë dekleratat se sigurimi shtetëror I ka dërguar për ta minuar xhaminë në Tërnoc të Madh. 

Gjatë kohës së burgosjës që zgjati 41 ditë, këta të katër të zënë rob janë mbajtur në pesë hapsira të ndryshme të bodrumit., kryesisht pa dritë të ditës. Në ekspertizë të medicines gjygjësore theksohët se Dragan Iliqi nuk është keqtrajtuar gjatë arrestimit por më vonë gjatë paraburgimit. Në ekspertizë qendron :

E kanë gjuajtur mbi kokë me disa batanije dhe harna, e pastaj pjesa më e madhe e përsonave të pranishëm të cilit ishin të uniformuar kanë filluar ta kontrolloin duke e rrahur në kokë dhe ta shkelmojnë më këmbë. Rrahja zgjati disa orë më pauza të shkurtëra. Gjatë rrahjës në një nga pauzat e dërguan në përdhesen e shtëpisë ky gjithashtu e rrahën. E ka pare Petroviq Stojançën kur e kanë futur në bodrum. E kanë gjuajtur me kokë për dysheme, e pastaj ka pare se si I ajët pjesa e djathtë e fyturës. Pastaj e kanë zvaritur deri të cungu dhe janë kërcnuar se do t ia presin shuplakën e dorës. 

Nga të arestuarit është kërkuar që të pranojnë  se kush I ka dërguar në Tërnoc të Madh, dhe në cilën detyrë janë.Gjatë mundimeve me rrymë i u është thënë se Suzana  tani më ka pranuar.

Para mengjesit e kanë sjellur një rom të dehur, ndërsa neve na zgjoi bërtima e tij sepse edhe ate e rahnin. I dhan me pi raki e pastaj ia dhanë edhe shkopin e gomes dhe e urdhëruan që ta rrah ate (Iliqin) dhe vëllezerit Petroviq. Në fillim Fatmiri nuk deshti ta rrah, por personat e uniformuar filluan ta rrahin dhe ia përsëriten udhërin. Pas kësaj Fatmiri filloi që ti godas me këtë shkop, ndërsa ushtarët e morën video kameren dhe të gjitha këto I incizuan.

Të burgosurit me 6 mars të vitit 200l ishin të detyruar që para TV kamerave të Kosovës të thonë se kanë ardhur me detyrë qe të kryejnë detyrën terroriste. Dhjetë ditë pas kësaj, për here të pare I vizituan përfaqësuesit e misionit vëzhgues të Unionit Evropian (EUMM)dhe Komitetit Ndërkombëtar i Kryqit të Kuq (ICRC). Mënyra e përshkruar e keqtrajtimit ka vazhduar gjatë tërë kohës. Sipas fjalëve të Iliqit disa ditë para se të lirohen kanë filluar të marrin ilaqe dhe tri shujtje në ditë .

Suzana Petroviq është liruar me 3l mars por është detyruar që forcave ndërkombëtare në Kosovë, KFOR-it, duhet ta persëris dekleratën e cila ishte e përpiluar. Të gjithë të arrestuarit të tjerë janë liruar me 14 prill, me ndermjetësimin e KFOR-it.

*Rrëmbimi i nënkryetarit të PVD*

Medijumet kanë raportuar se Behlul Nasufi, nënkryetar i Partisë për veprim demokratik është rrëmbyer me 23 prill 200l në afërsi të fshatit Konçul. Ate ushtarët e UÇPMB-së e kanë mbajtur në një shtallë ku ishin edhe dy kuaj. Duart dhe sytë i kishte të lidhura. Përfaqësuesit e UÇPMB-së rrëmbimin e kanë demantuar dhe kanë thënë se Nasufi ka qëndruar në rajonin e Karadakut, me qëllim të përcaktimit të detajeve të bisedimeve. Me ndermjetësimin e Bashkësise ndërkombëtare Nasufi është liruar pas dy ditësh.

----------


## sam1r

*Civilët gjatë luftës*



Gjatë konflikteve të armatosura, pjesëtarët e bashkësisë etnike shqiptare kanë qenë viktima të maltretimeve, ofendimeve, krcnimeve dhe provokimeve nga ana e pjesëtarëve të ushtrisë dhe policisë. Fyrjet e dinjitetit njerëzor shpesh janë përcjellur edhe me rrezikimin e qartë të integritetit trupor. Incidentet, në shumicën e rasteve, kanë ndodhur nëpër fshatra, ndërsa numri dhe pasha është rritur sa më larg që vendbanimet ishin nga qytetet.

*Arrestimi i Adnan Kamberit*

Adnan Kamberi, (l970) nga Trnovci i Madh është zhdukur më 29 korrik të vitit 2000. Dy ditë më vonë avokati iu ka lajmëruar familjes dhe e informoi se ndaj Kamberit janë filluar hetimet për shkak të veprës penale terrorizëm dhe iu është caktuar paraburgimi. Me 29 gusht paraburgimi është vazhduar edhe për një muajndërsa më l2 shtator të vitit 2000 hetimet janë ndërprerë dhe paraburgimi është hequr.

Me të njejtin vendim me të cilin Adnan Kamberit i heqet paraburgimi është caktuar zbatimi i hetimeve, paraburgimi për Jeton Gjelilin nga Breznica dhe Mustafë Alishani nga Trnovci i Madh.

*Maltretimi i familjes Ismaili*

Katër meshkuj në uniforma të maskuara, të armatosur me revole dhe thika, kanë maltretuar me 19 shtator të vitit 2000 këta anëtarë të familjes Ismaili nga Trnovci I Madh: Imrije Ismaili (l950), Seizi Ismaili (l970), Esmale Shabani (1973) dhe tre fëmijët[ të mitur. Të trija grate janë hospitalizuar dhe në trupin e tyre janë onstatuara lëndime të rënda trupore. Policia të njejtën natë kanë ndalur në vendshiqim por deri në ditë e sotme kryersit nuk janë zbuluar.

*Punktet policore*

Fatmir Hasani, nënkryetar I Këshillit komunal të Partisë për veprim demokratik në Bujanoc, është mbajtur me 29 janar të vitit 2001 në punktin policor Luçan, me rastin e kthimit nga Kosova. Arsyeja e mbajtjes së tij ishte sepse e ka pasur hartën gjeografike të Jugosllavisë të dimenzionit 1:600.000. Hasani në punkt është mbajtur rreth dy orësh, ndërsa pastaj është dërguar në SHPB-në e Bujanocit. Atje e morrën në pyetje dy inspektorë të sigurimit shtetëror duke u interesuar për aktivitetet e PVD-së. Ai u lirua pas një ore.

Në punktin policor Ceravajkë, komuna e Preshevës, më 10 shkurt të vitit 2001 policija fizikisht dhe verbalisht keçtrajtoi 26 udhëtar nga autobusi i ndërmarjës  Veli Trans . Kjo ndermarje mban linja të regullta të udhëtimit me autobus në mes Preshevës dhe qyteteve në Kosovë. Të gjithë udhëtarët e maltretuar ishin Shqipëtar.

*Rasti Rashiti*

Januz Rashiti nga Turija , inspector i KK Bujanoc, është rrahur para familjes së tij me 1. mars të vitit 2001. Rahjën e ka kryer grupi prej gjashtëmdhjet pjestarve të njësitëve specijale policore të cilët pastaj e dërguan në komandë në fshatin Levosojë, e pastaj në Bujanoc. Pas intervenimit të shefit të organit koordinusë Rashiti është lëshuar në shtëpi. Po të njëjtën ditë në të njejtin fshatë fizikishtë janë malltretuar edhe disa shqipëtar dërsa një prej tyre Reshat Ebibi është rrahur gjithashtu para anëtarve të familjes së tij, e pastaj është dërguar në Sherbimin e punëve të brendëshme. Është liruar ditën e ardhëshme në ora 16.

*Rasti Osllar*

Të shtënat, bastisjet, kërcnimet. Në fshatin e përzier Osllar, me 11. mars të vitit 2001, reth ores 15 nga armatimi automatik, është shtënë mbi xhjaminë gjatë kohës së mbajtjës së ceremonijalit fetar. Berat Alimi, imam, thot së të shtënat kanë aritur nga drejtimi i pjesës së fshatit i cili quhët Padinë.

*Rasti Oraovicë*

Më rrastin e hyrjës së forcave të armatosura në fshatrat të cilat ishin në ZTS, si dhe pas tërheqjës së pjestarve të UÇPMB-së nga Oraovicë, pjestarët e ushtrisë dhe policisë kanë kryer bastisjët e shtëpive. Edhe pse bastisjët shpësh janë kryer në prani të pronarit dhe përfaqësuesëve të bashkësive lokale ka patur incidente the dëmtime të pasurisë, ndërsa ka ndodhur edhe rezikimi I integritetit trupor. Më rastin e bastisjës së shtëpisë së familjes Osmani në Orahovicë me 15. maj të vitit 2001, kater anëtarë të familjes  Nazimi, Abedini, Muharemi dhe Aletini janë keçtrajtuar nga ana e policisë. Kjo ka vazhduar edhe gjatë dërgimit të tyre në SPB Preshevë. Gjatë hyrjës së forcave të Bashkuara të sigurisë në fshatin Dobrosin, me 31.maj të vitit 2001, pjestarët e policiesë specijale i janë kërcënuar banorëve më fjalë:  Të gjithë do të jeni të mbytur  , gjërsa njëri prej tyre ditën e ardhshme e mbajti babain e vëllazërve të vrarë Shaqipi në rrugën e fshatit dhe e merrte në pyetje për djemët, duke i thënë që e kanë merituar atë që e kanë fituar pasi kanë qenë të armatosur.

----------


## sam1r

*Fundi i kryengritjes së armatosur*




*Qeveria serbe*

Qeveria e Republikës së Sërbisë dhe Qeveria Federative e kanë formuar ne dhjetor të vitit 2000 trupin Koordinues për komunën e Preshevës, Bujanocit dhe Medvegjes. Në kornizë të përpjekjeve të qeverisë së re që të zgjidhet kriza në mënyrë politike, me 16 shkurt të vitit 2001 është nxerrë programi dhe plani për zgjidhjen e krizës në komuna Bujanoc Preshevë dhe Medvegj në të është theksuar përcaktimi i qëndrueshëm që kriza në jug të Serbisë të zgjidhet në mënyrë paqësore dhe me mjete politikodiplomatike-nëpërmjet dialogut të përfaqësuesëve të Republikës së Serbisë dhe Republikës Federative të Jugosllavisë në njërën anë dhe komunitetit nacional shqipëtarë, në tjetrën anë e me përkrahje të bashkësis ndërkombtare.

Masat të cilat qeveria duhet ti ndërrmertë në afate saktësisht të definuara pas nënshkrimit të marrëveshjes, në Program janë të grumbulluara në tri tërsi. Ato përfshijnë integrimin e Shqiptarëve në sistemin politik shtetëror shoqëror dhe respektimin e drejtave të tyre njerzore në përputhje me standardet evropiane; vendosjen e sigurisë dhe paqës në regjion; dhe revitalizimin ekonomik dhe social të regjionit dhe zhvillimi me përputhje me projektet dhe prioritetet e komunave. Pjesë përbërëse e këtij plani ka qenë edhe ftesa shqiptarëve lokal në dialog për zgjidhjen e krizës në komuna Bujanoc, Preshevë dhe Medvegjë (Aneks 3). Është dërguar edhe ftesa bashkësisë ndëkombëtare që të përkrah zgjidhjen (Aneks 4). Përfaqësuesit ndërkomtarë e kanë përkrah këtë plan ndërsa përfaqsuesit e komunitetit etnik shqiptarë e kanë vlersuar pozitivisht shumicën e masave të parashikuara.

*Kryengritësit dhe popullësia*

Por UÇPMB-ja e refuzoi planin dhe me 1 mars të vitit 2001 e paraqiti platformen e vet të përbashkët mbi zgjidhjen paqësore të krizës në luginën e Preshevës Dy ditë pas, përfaqësuesit politik të Shqipëtarëve dhe përfaqësuesit e UÇPMB-së dhe së bashku e paraqitën platformën politike për parandalimin e konflikteve të armatosura dhe zgjidhjen e krizës në rejonin e Preshevës Medvegjës dhe Bujanocit

*Bashkësia ndëkombëtare*

Përfaqësuesit e NATO-s , BE dhe OSBE-së janë kyqur në negociata dhe kanë ndërmjetsuar në bisedime të ndara me delegacionin sërbë dhe shqiptarë. Kjo ka sjellur deri te marrëveshja mbi armëpushimin i cili është nënshkruar me 12 mars të vitit 2001. Takimi i parë direkt i dy palëve ka ngjarë me 23 mars të vitit 2001 në bazën ushtarake britaneze në fshatin Livadic afër Besianës (Podujevës)

Krahas me negociata me lejën e KFOR-it ka filluar kthimi në faza, i ushtrisë dhe policies në ZTS. Hyrja e forcave të armatosura në pjesët e ZTS-së ka përfunduar me 31. maj të vitit 2001. Sipas të dhënave të UNHCR-it, rreth 5000 Shqipëtar nga fshatrat e kësaj zone i kanë braktisur shtëpitë e tyre gjatë fazes përfundimtare të këtij operacioni.

*Demilitarizimi*

Një nga rezultatet e para të rëndësishme të negociatave ka qenë marrëvesha mbi demilitarizimin e fshatrave Luqan dhe Turijë, i nënshkruar me 4. maj 2002. Në këtë marrëveshje të dy palët janë pajtuar që të tërhjekin forcat e tyre pa kusht nga këto dy fshatra, ti lirojnë të gjitha objektet private, të mundësojnë kthimin e të shpërngulurve dhe lirinë e tërsishme të lëvizjes gjatë rrugës Bujanoc-Gjilan. Marrëveshja ka hyrë në fuqi me 7 maj të vitit 2001.

Liderët ushtarak të UÇPMB-së e kanë nënshkruar deklaratën me 21 maj të vitit 2001 , në Konçul, mbi demilitarizimin e pjesës jugore dhe qendrore të ashtuquajtur sektori B të ZTS. Aty ka qenë e paraparë që pjesa e parë të demilitarizohet në ditën e ardhshme ndërsa demilitarizimi i tërsishëm dhe dorzimi i armëve pjestarëve të KFOR-it ti bëhet me 31. maj të vitit 2001.

*Formimi i policis lokale*

Në të njejtë kohë me demilitarizimin e regjionit filloi dhe formimi i policisë lokale multietnike. Me propozimin e Misionit të OSBE-së janë aprovuar principet për elementin multietnik policor në Preshevë Medveqë dhe Bujanoc. Këtë dokument e kanë nënshkruar me 27 qërshorë të vitit 2001 përfaqsuesit e Qeverisë të Republikës së Serbisë, bashkësistë etnike Shqipëtare dhe OSBE-ja dhe kjo paraqet hapin konkret në drejtim të pjesëmarrjes së barabartë të Shqipëtarëve në kryerjen e punëve publike.

----------


## sam1r

*... dhe jeta vazhdon ...*




*Amnistia e ish pjesëtarëve të UÇPMB-s*

Amnistisë për pjesëtarët e UÇPMB, e cila është paraparë me programin e Organit Koordinues, e vërtetuar më 21 maj të vitit 2001 në letrën të cilën nënkryetari e qeverisë Nebojsha Çoviç, komandanti i forcave të bashkuara të sigurisë, gjenerali Ninoslav Krstiq dhe komandanti i forcave speciale të sigurisë Goran Radosavleviq ia dërguan përfaqsuesit të atëhershem të sekretarit të përgjithshëm të NATO-s Peter Fejt (Pieter Feith). Ata kanë thëne së amnistia e përgjithshme garanton të gjithë ata të cilët i dorzojnë armët, uniformat dhetë gjithë paisjen ushtarake që ilegalisht posedojnë.

Sipas deklaratës të kryeshefit të policisë për rrethin e Pçinjit Novica Zdravkoviq, deri më 13 janar të vitit 2001 Prokurorisë së Qarkut në Vranjë u janë paraqitur 43 fletëparaqitje kundërvatjtëse , ku janë përshirë 32 persona për veprën penale terorizëm në menyrës se si e ka kvalifikuar qeveria veprimin e UÇPMB-s. Gjithashtu me vendimin e zbatimit të hetimeve të datës 19 qershor të vitit 2000  Ndaj 35 personave të kombësisë Shqipëtare kanë filluar hetimet për shkak të dyshimit të bazuar se gjatë vitit 1999 në fshatin Dobrosin, komuna e Bujanocit , në shtëpinë e Vehbi Ajdarit kanë themeluar organizatën terroriste të ashtuquajturën UÇPMB. Në përgjigje në parashtresë të Këshillit për të drejtat e njeriut, Kryetari i Gjykatës se Qarkut thot se për të gjithë të akuzuarit ose është caktuar paraburgimi ose është shpallurt fletëarresti. Kjo procedurë e organeve gjyqësore është në kundërshtim me amnistinë e shpallur për pjesëtarrët e ish UÇPMB-s .

*Garantuesi i Amnistisë*

Në letër, të cilën, në emër të Trupit Koordinues e kanë dërguar , kryetari Nebojsha Çoviq, nënkryetari Miqa Markoviq dhe komandanti i forcave policore Goran Radosavleviq, më 26 shkurt të vitit 2002 përfaqsuesit personal të sekretarit të përgjithshëm të NATO-s Robert Serit (Serry), është vërtetuar se amnistia është në fuqi. Nënkryetari i Qeverisë së Serbisë dhe kryetar i Trupit Koordinues Nebojsha Çoviq në letrën e tij thotë: Nuk është intenca ime që të merrem me hetimet kundër personave të cekur në dokumentin e Gjykatës së Qarkut në Vrajë (Ki nr.37/00 të datës 19 qershor të vitit 2000), për aktivitetet që janë në mënyrë direkte të lidhura me themelimin dhe pjesëmarrjen në grupet e armatosra para nënshkrimit të dokumentit të përmendur Amnesty is way out

Luan Sadiku nga Bujanoci, I cili për shkak të veprës penale terrorizëm është denuar me 7 vjetë e gjashtë muaj burgim, u lirua më 26 mars të vitit 2002, nje muaj pas kësaj letre.Ai në burg qëndroi 14 muaj.

Besim Leka(18) nga Bujanoci, gjithashtu i denuar për terrorizëm është liruar. Leka është arrestuar më 16 nëntor të vitit 2000, në autobusin i cili udhëtonte në relacionin Prishtinë  Bujanoc. Në qantën e tij është gjetur 10 kilogram eksploziv.

*Ligji serb garantues i Amnistisë*

Pas kërkesës së bashkësisë shqipëtare që amnistia e shpallur ta ketë formën ligjore, Kuvendi Federativ më 4 qershor të vitit 2002 miratoi Ligjin mbi amnistinë, i cili i përket të gjithë shtetasit Jugosllav të dyshuar se kanë marrë pjesë në aktivitetet prej 1 janari 1999 deri më 31 maj të vitit 2001. Procedura e aplikimit të amnistisë zbatohet sipas dispozitave të Ligjit mbi Procedurën Penale.Cenimi i të drejtës në jetë dhe integritetin trupor në v. 2002

Në regjionin e Preshevës, Bujanocit dhe Medvegjës, në gjysmën e dytë të vitit 2001 numëri i cenimit të së drejtës në jetë dhe integritetin trupor është zvogluar në masë të konsiderueshme. Megjithatë në gjysmëvjetorin e parë të vitit 2002 sërish janë prezente. E përbashkët për të gjitha rastet e shkeljes të të drejtave të njeriut është se asnjë deri më tani nuk është ndriquar dhe asnjëherë kryesit nuk janë zbuluar.

Veqanërisht vërehen incidentet ndaj pjesëtarreve ose kandidatëve të policisë multietnike, ose në objektet të cilat I shfrytzon kjo polici. Ka patur edhe sulme mbi përfaquesit më të njohut të bashkësisë kombëtare shqipëtare.

*Sulmet ndaj policisë etnike*

Persona të panjohur më 10 nëntor të vitit 2001 në fshatin Muhovc të komunës së Bujanocit kanë shtëne në veturën e Besnik Mustafës, atëherë kandidat për polici multietike. Në këtë sulm është lënduar i biri i Besnikut Leoni (1997) dhe bashkëshortja Fatmirja.

Të miturit S.A. dhe S.N. nga Bujanoci janë arrestuar më 14 mars të vititi 2002 me akuzë se dy ditë më heret kanë hedhur bombë mbi shtëpinë e Hajredin Salihut nga Bujanoci, djali i të cilit është gjithashtu pjesëtar i policisë multietnike.

Në shtëpinë e Sheremet Shabanit nga Tërnoci i Madh, më 17 mars është hedhur bombë. Në këtë sulm nuk pati të lënduar. Enes Shabani, i biri i Sametit është pjesëtar i policisë multietnike në Bujanoc.

Në fshatin Renatovc, komuna e Preshevës, persona të panjohur më 29 nëntor të vitit 2001 kanë hedhur bombë mbi objektin e policisë multietnike. Rasti i njejtë ka ndodhur në fshatin Lluçan, më 17 maj 2002. Në të dy rastet nuk ka patur të lënduar dhekryesit nuk nuk janë zbuluar. Edhe pse të gjithë prfaqsuesit e Sqipëtarëve padyshim e kanë dënuar këto sulme, Trupi Koordinues në kumtesa fajin iu mveshi pjesëtarëve të bashkësisë Shqipëtare.

Pjesëtari i policisë lokale multietnike, Blerim Mustafa, është rahur keç më 24 qershor 2002 në Bujanoc, derisa nuk ishte në detyrë . Dy sulmuesit i shaktuan lendime në kokë. MPB ka theksuar emrat e të dyshuarve dhe se ata janë në arrati.

Bombat e hedhura mbi shtëpi. Qemajl Rexhepi dhe Ramiz Rexhepi, Shqipëtarë nga Dobrosini, janë lënduar më 5 prill 2002 me rastin e eksplodimit të bombës, të hedhur mbi shtëpinë e tyre. Motivi dhe kryesit nuk janë të njohur.

Mbi shtëpinë e Galip Beqirit, kryetar i Bashkësisë Lokale Tërnoc i madh, më 14 qershor 2002 në orën 22,45 janë hedhur dy bomba. Të njejtën natë, më 15 qershor 2002, rreth orës 1.30 është hedhur bombë edhe në shtëpinë e Islam Sulejmanit nga Tërnoci i Madh.Të lënduar nuk pati.

*Protesa partiake ndaj gjykatës përgjegjëse*

Dy parti shqiptare kanë protestuar me rastin e këtyre sulmeve duke theksuar se nuk janë të kënaqur me kumtesat zyrtare te organeve shtetërore, se hetimet janë në vazhdim, por kërkojnë efikasitet më të madh në zbulimin e kryesve të këtij dhe incidenteve tjera.

*Vendosja e eksplozivit*

Vendosja e eksplozivit dhe mjeteve shpërthyese janë incidente me të cilët rrezikohet e drejta për jetë. Në disa raste këto ishin edhe mina antitanke. Një është gjetur më 9 prill të vitit 2002 në rrugën Sushajë  Oraovicë, ndërsa tjetra më 19 prill 2002 në rrugën për në Dobrosin. Dy pjesëtarë të ushtrisë jugosllave, tetari Sasha Tankoviq (27) dhe kapter i ri Sasha Stankoviq janë lënduar më 27 prill të vitit 2002 kur cisterna me të cilën udhëtonin hasi në minë në rrugën Lluçan Dobrosin.

Në tregun e shtazëve e cila është pronë e ndermarrjes publike Komulanac në Bujanoc, më 16 shtator të vitit 2002 eksplodoi një bombë. Një muaj më von mjeti shperthyes e shkatërroi në tërësi kafiterinë Tri ribara pronar Obrad Ristiq nga fshati Lluçan (komuna e Bujanocit). Më 18 prill 2002 është hedhur bombë mbi lokalin Srna pronar Dragi Petroviq nga Presheva.

Sobodan Dimitrijeviq, serb i Bujanovcit, me 27 shkurt të vitit 2002, në arën e tij për herë të dytë gjeti mjetin shpërthyes me mehanizmë të orës. Për herë të parë kjo ndodhi me l tetor të vitit 2000.

Për shkak të dyshimit se në qendren e Bujanocit më 3 mars të vitit 2002 kanë vendosur mjet eksploziv me rreth 10 kg trotil, policia ka arrestuar Muhamet Muratin (l8) nga Vranja, Naser Aliun (19) nga Bujanoci, Sami Islamin (22) nga Llojani (Maqedoni) dhe Arban Muratin (20) nga Vraja. Kundër këtyre është filluar hetimi për veper penale terrorizëm, ndërsa paraburgimi ju është vazhduar edhe per dy muaj. Me vendimin e Këshillit të gjyqit të Qarkut në Vranjë Muhamet Murati dhe Naser Aliu janë denuar me nga 3 vjet burgim. Sami Islami është liruar për shkak të mungesës së provave.

*Vrasjet*

Dy vrasje. Kanë ndodhur edhe dy vrasje ende të pasqaruara mirë. Trupi i Zoran Shakiqit 32) Serbë nga fshati Gubavc, komuna e Medvegjës, është gjetur në shkrumin e shtëpisë së djegur të axhës së tij Miodrag. Shtëpia gjindet në afërsi të kufirit me Kosovë. Dëshmitarët thonë se në atë drejtim janë dëgjuar të shtënat e pastaj është vërejtur tym i dendur.

Agim Agushi (1964), Shqipëtar nga fshati Miratovc, komuna e Preshevës, është vrarë më 9 qershor nga ana e pjesëtarve të UJ në afërsi të kufirit me Republikën e Maqedonisë. Kusheriri i Agushit të ndjerë, Bajram Sulimani dëshmon se ata ishin në traktor kur i kanë ndëgjuar të shtënat:

Pastaj kemi parë një ushtarë i cili kishte qenë i fshehur në grrurë dhe i cili na urdhëroi që ta hapim rimorkion për ta parë se çka bartim në te. Ai dyshonte se ne bëjmë tregëti ilegale.Veprova siç më tha dhe i tregova se nuk kemi asgje meqenëse ne ktheheshim nga ara për në shtëpi. Ai na tha qe të kthehemi mbrapa menjëherë dhe gjatë gjithë kohës na mbante në nishan të snajperit dhe tha se do ti vras të gjithë shqiptarët që kalojnë. Ishte shumë i hidhruar dhe tërëkohën na ofendonte dh shante me fjalë banale.

U morra vesh me Agimin që ta ndez traktorin dhe ta lusim edhe një hetë që të na lejojë të shkojmë në shtëpi. Menjëherë pasi e kemi ndezur traktorin, u ndëgjua edhe një e shtënë, atëherë e kam parë se unë isha në shënjestër, por për fat e ka goditur rrotën e traktorit sepse unë nuk hypa në traktor, por plumbi i ardhshëm e goditi Agimin në gjoks. Ai plumb ishte vdekjeprues.

Trupi Koordinues ka shfaqur keqardhje me rastin e kësaj ngjarjeje dhe kumtoi se për shkak të kësaj ngjarje një ushtarë është suspenduar.

----------


## sam1r

*... përsëri përndjekje ...*




*Veprimet joligjore të pjesëtarve të policisë dhe ushtrisë*

Në periudhën e ndërprerjeës së konflikteve të armatosura, më së shumti ka patur incidente, me ç'rast pjsëtarët e bashkësisë etnike shqipëtare ishin viktima të maltretimit, fyrjeve, kërcnimeve dhe provokimeve nga ana e pjesëtarëve të ushtrisë dhe policisë.

Incidentet kryesisht kanë ndodhur në mjediset fshatare, në rrugë, punktet kontrolluese dhe vendet ku njerzit kryejn punët bujqësore. Për shkak të numrit të madhë të këtyre incidenteve, mosndeshkimit të fajtorëve dhe frikës nga incidentet e reja, banorët e Breznicës, Muhocit dhe Tërnocit të Madh, në disa raste gjatë vitit 2001. protestuan gjatë tentimit të vendosjës së kontejnerve për punkte të përhershme policore në fshatrat e tyre.

Gjatë hyrjës së forcave të armatosura në fshatrat e ZTS dhe pas tërhekjës së pjesmarësve UÇPMB-së nga Oraovica, pjestarët e Ushtrisë dhe policisë i bastisnin shtëpitë. Edhe pse, më së shpeshti, bastisjët u bërën në prani të pronarve ose përfaqësuesve të bashkësisë lokale, ka patur raste të vjedhjeve dhe dëmtimit të pronës si dhe sulme në integritetin trupor.

*Bastisjët, kërcnimët, provokimët*

Në fshatin Konçul me 15. qershor të vitit 2001. më rasin e kalimit të disa pjestarëve të njësive specijale nëpër fshat, njëri prej tyre e drejtoi pushkomitralezin në banorë të cilit qendronin para shitorëve. Njëri nga banorët deshmon:

Qendronim para një shitore në fshat, e cila sa po ishte hapur. Pronarin e tij të gjithë e njohim si gazda Zijën . Këmi qenë afer 15,vetë kryesisht të moshuar . Pranë nesh ka kaluar grupi prej disa specijalcave të armatosur. Nuk di sa kanë qenë saktësisht, por sipas amblemit, e pashë se ishin njësi specijale. Njëri prej tyre, që kalonin, e drejtoi armen ka na dhe bërtiti:  E shka do të beni tani, motren ju .... ! Të gjithë heshtnim e ai i u afru njërit prej nesh, Fatam Osmanit, i cili i ka patur vetem pesemdhjet vjet dhe e pyeti  A ki qenë në UÇK ?  Duke marrë parasysh se ai nuk folë mirë sërbishtë, ai heshte, polici i njësisë specijalë ei kapi për dorë dhe tha :  A po ndigjo shka po të pyeti ?  Tërë kohën e mbante armen e drejtuar kah djaloshi. Pas disa minutash, policët e njësisë specijale të cilit kanë qenë me to, e kanë ftuar dhe ai u largua. 

Disa prej provokimeve kanë shkaktuar shqetësim të dukshëm në mes të banorëve lokal. Nëpër drujë të cilit rritën në varrëza të vjetra shqipëtare në njërën nga mahalatë e fshatit Konçul, me sakicë janë gdhendur nëndë kryqa, më i madhi ishte 50 cm, të gjithë të dukshëm nga largësija e madhe. Banorët të cilit në rethinë e kullotin bagëtinë për herë të parë i kanë hetuar me 1. qershor të vitit 2001. Hulumtuesit e FDH kanë deklaruar që kjo i ka lenduar thellë ndjenjat e tyre religjioze. Pranë varrezave më rastin e hyrjës në ZTS, kanë qenë të stacionuara njësia e UJ. Pranë varrezave të fshatit Dobrosin, në rrugë e cila shpie për në Kosovë, është i vendosur punkti kontrollues i policisë. Pos provokimeve të përditëshme verbale dhe bastisjeve gjatë kalimit për në Kosovë, banorët si ofendim të posaqëm e përjetuan faktin që policët e kryenin nevojën në varrëza.

Në murr të njërës nga ndërtesat e rrëzuara të minijerës së vjetër, në rrugë Tërnoc i Madh  Breznicë , më dy qershor të vitit 2001, kryesit e panjohur e kanë shkruar me tull  Do të je vrasim të gjithëve, e gratë do të ju dhunoim.  Për mretin dhe atdhe .

Incidenti në qendër të Luçanit më 1. korik të vitit 2001, pasi pjesmarësit e policisë më shpëjtesi të papërshtatëshme e drejtonin automjetin nëpër vendbanim ka patur pasoja serioze. Automjeti i cili lëvizte në drejtim të fshatit Dobrosin u hidh në Elhan Behlulin (1982) dhe i shkaktoj lendime të rënda trupore. Policët nga vetura e dërguan djaloshin e lenduar në Bujanoc. Pastaj, ai është hospitalizuar në Nish. Ditën e ardhshme , komisioni i MPB  e ka qenë në vendin e ngjarjës dhe e ka hulumtuar rastin. Qendra për informim në Bujanoc, vetëm shkurt informoi që djaloshi nga moskujdesi është hedhë mbi xhipin e policisë.

*Incidenti në Tërnavë*

Në hyrje të Tërnavës , fshat etnikishtë i përzier më banorë kryesisht Serb në jug të komunës së Preshevës, pas mbarimit të konfliktit është vendosur punkti kontrollues policor. Ja ankesa e njërit nga banorët:

 Në pes ditët e fundit kanë ndodhur disa incidente në këtë punkt. Bujar Sherifi dhe Qani Nexhipi, i cili është refugjatë nga Maqedonija, janë nisur me 5. qerhor të vitit 2001 për bagëti. Në ora 19.15 janë ndaluar në punktin kontrollues dhe janë malltretuar me pyetje: Ku i keni pushkët, UÇPMB-në  dhe janë kërcnuar se do ti vrasin. Bujar Sherifi ka informuar SPB-në në Preshevë, e kur pas dy dite ,rreth orës 19, më te ishte nisur Fidan Hyseni, policët në punkt i thanë se nuk guxon ta qonë bagëtinë në pyll. Më 9. qershor, po në të njejtin punkt policët e detyruan Fidan Hysenin që të merr në duar automatin. I thonin se ai me siguri di të përdorë atë pasi ka qenë në UÇPMB. Fidani refuzonte, por ata me dhunë ia shtunin automatin në duar. Ditën tjetër, po në të njejtën rrugë, më shpejtësi të madhe në drejtim të Preshevës është drejtuar xhipi i ushtrisë Jugosllave me targa të regjistrimut T- 6333. Në anë të djathtë të rrugës hecte Ylber Abdullahu nga Tërnava, i cili në moment të fundit ka kërcuar nga rruga në hendek.

*Shqetësimi i familjes Emini*

Nehat Emini ( I lindur në vitin 1980.) nga Cerevajkë, komuna e Preshevës, dhe anëtarët e familjës së tij janë shqetësuar dy herë më 17. dhe 18 nëndor të vitit 2001.

 Bërtitnin  Ngrituni ushria!, por pasi dulem e pamë se ajo ishtë policija. Grupi prej 15 prej tyre e rrethoi shtëpinë tanë. I kanë kërkuar letër njoftimët, e bastisnin shtëpinë duke u pyetur se shka bëjmë këtu, dhe se a do ta formojm UÇPMB-në. Kanë shkuar duke thënë se do të kthehën prap. Atë e bërën të nesermen. Përseri na ofendonin, por asgjë nuk gjetën. Na thanë se më së miri është që mos të takohëm kur më. Për atë edhe u strehuam të një kusheri në Preshevë.

*Rasti i nxënësve të shkollës në Strezovcë*

Nxënësit e klasës së katërt të shkollës Fillore 9 maj në Strezovicë, komuna Preshevës, së bashku me arsimtar kanë dalur më 14. maj të vitit 2002 në mësim në natyrë. Gjatë qendrimit në vendin Cer, i ndixhuan tri të shtëna. Plumat e kanë goditur tokën në afërsi të këmbëve të nxënsit Valon Ramadanit (10) dhe Betim Arifit. Fëmijët kanë ikur në shtëpi . Ndërsa, Gazmend Ramadani , babai i njërit nga djaloshat , ka biseduar me oficerin e Ushtrisë Jugosllave dhe i është thënë: se nuk është shtier tri herë por një herë dhe atë për shkak se në atë vend Rumunët shpesh e kalojin kufirin, dhe kanë qenë të dyshimtë. Sipas dekleratave të deshmitarve, nga vendi prej të cilit është gjuajtur qartë mund të dallohët se a është fjala për fëmijë apo të ritur. Rasti është paraçitur në SPB Preshevë.

*Tortura ndaj tre Shqipëtarve nga Presheva*

Shqipëtarët nga Presheva, Ekrem Sulejmani (43), Bejtulla Musahu (55) dhe djali i tij Avni (27) janë kthyer me traktora, me 26. tetor rreth orës 21, në shtëpi nga fshati Strezovcë, ku kanë blerë lopë dhe viça për nevoja të veta. Një viç i u ka ikur nga rimorkio e traktorit, kështu që te tretë u nisën për ta kërkuar. Deri sa e kërkonin në rrethin, e ndigjuan zërin nga terri i cili i urdhëroi që të ndalën. Në atë qastë i rethoj grupi prej reth 20 policëve të cilit i urdhëruan që të shtrihën me fytyrë kah toka dhe ti vënin duart në kokë.(zverk) Bejtullah Musahu e ka përshkrur FDH-së atë të cilën e ka përjetuar atë natë:

Filluan të na rrahin me automate, grushta dhe çizme nëpër trup dhe kokë, tërë kohën duke na ofenduar dhe shajtë. Na ftonin teroristë dhe na kërcnonin se do të na tregoin. Njëri nga policët e ka afruar prapanicën kokës ime dhe pordhi duke verejtur se të gjithë jemi  dhjerje dhe ndytësira

Djalin e Bejtullahit, Avniun policët së pari e goditën disa herë në pjesë të poshtme të shpinës deri sa ishte i shtrirë në stomak. Një polic pastaj e ka urdhëruar që të kthehët në shpinë dhe të vënë duart nen zverk.  Polici pastaj ma shtypi qafën me automat dhe e goditi me çizme në fytyrë. , i tregoj Avni Musahu FDH. Policët godasnin me grushta dhe e shytonin Ekrem Sylejmani, deri sa një polic tërë kohën i a mbantë çizmën në kokë, duke mos e lejuar të lëvizë,  Ma shanin nënën shqipëtare dhe të tërë në listë. Për shkak të territ nuk kamë patur mundësi të shiqoj numrat në distinktiv të policëve as si duken, i tregoj Ekrem Sylejmani FDH-së. Policët i a kanë thyer dy dhëmb Ekremit dhe i kanë shkaktuar lëndime nëpër tërë trupin.

Policët pushuan se rrahuri Shqipëtarët pas një ore, pasi arriti rastësisht njëfarë polici Lubisha i cili i njihtë vendasit e vet dhe kërkoj nga policët e paidentifikuar që të pushoin së rrahuri. Edhe pastaj disa policë nga grupi vazhduan të rrahin Ekrem Sylejmanin. Diç pas ka arritur ndihma e shpejtë e cila e dërgoi Bejtullahun dhe Ekremin në ambullantë në Preshevë, e pastaj në spital të Vrajës. Avniun i cili ishte më pak i lënduar e kanë dërguar në stacion policor në Preshevë ku e ka dhënë dekleratën për ngjarjën. Avniu është liruar ditën tjetër në ora 18. Inspektorët morrën në pyetje Bejtullahun dhe Ekremin më 27. tetor pasi kanë dalur prej spitalit.

Policija i a kthej Shqipëtarve traktorat, por inspekcioni i tregut ju ka marrë tërë bagëtinë të cilën e kanë blerë në fshatin Strezovcë ( katër lopë dhe dy viça ) Sipas fjalëve të Avniut inspekcioni nuk iu dha vertetimin për marrjen e bagëtisë.

*Letër qeverisë*

Këshilli për drejta të njeriut nga Bujanoci e dërgoi më 28. tetor të vitit 2001 letër trupit koordinus për jug të Serbisë, duke treguar për keqperdorime te autorizimeve të pjestarëve të MPB të Republikës së Serbisë. Katër ditë më vonë, me 2. nëntor, Shqipëtarët e rrahur keç, e morrën ftesën që të lajmërohën në stacionin policor në Bujanoc. I kanë pranuar dy oficerë të policisë, ju morrën dekleratat dhe ju premtuan se kundër kryesve do të ngritet procedura  nesë konstatohët se janë fajtor. Të njejtën ditë tre Shqipëtarëte kanë marrë aktvendimin e inspekcionit të tregut më të cilin është vertetuar marrja e bagëtis me arsyetim se lopët dhe viçat janë blerë pa leje .Pas parashtresës së Këshillit për drejta të njeriut dhe dekleratës për medija SPB-ja është pëgjigjur se janë të njohur kryesit dhe së do të denohën me masa diciplinore. Nuk janë cekur emrat e kryesve, as masat të cilat janë ndërmarë ndaj tyre.

Shkelje e drejtës së lëvizjës së lirë (qarkulimit). Pas shpërndarjës së UÇPMB-së më 30. maj të vitit 2001, është rikthuer tërësisht e drejta për lëvizje të lirë për të gjithë banorët. Policija dhe ushtria kanë shkelur drejtën e lirisë së lëvizjës ashtu që nuk kanë lejuar kullotjën e bagëtis në disa fshatra ose dukë parashtruar fletparaqitje për kundërvajtje kundër personave të cilit kanë ardhur nga vendët e jashtme nepër teritor të Kosovës.

Haxhije Abazi nga fshati Nesalcë, me 7.qershor ka udhëtuar nga Zvicra nepër Prishtinë. Në punktin policor në Konçul është ndalur dy orë. Rejhne Fejza gjithashtu është ndalur. Në dy rastët janë parashtruar fletparaçitjët për kundërvajtje.

*Letërpërgjegjja*

Përfaqësuesi i trupit Koordinues deshmon së lirija e lëvizjës egziston në bazë të dhënave të cilat tregojin që prej 31. majit deri në 31 tetor të vitit 2001 në drejtim të Kosovës nga teritori i Preshevës , Bujanocit dhe Medvegjës kanë shkuar 299.038 persona, e janë kthyer 296.888 persona.

*Përndekja vazhdon*

Më shumë banorë nga fshati Depçe (Preshevë) është ankuar që gjatë lëvizjës ka mahalla Zegbasha, pjestarët e policisë e kanë pamundësuar lëvizjën, duke ih ofenduar, më pushka të drejtuara ,duke i vënë maskat në kokë. Fadilj Haziri, Avdi Zymberi, Zeqirja Rashiti dhe Bejxhet Ajvazi kanë deklaruar që kjo ju ka ndodhur gjatë shkurtit të vitit 2002. Problemi është menjanuar gjatë marsit të vitit 2002, pas mbledhjës së banorëve me përfaqësuesit e ushtrisë dhe policisë.

Njëra nga ankesat e banorëve ka qenë edhe që MPB nuk ka dashur që te ju lëshon pashaportat. Sipas të dhënave të Këshillit për drejta të njeriut në Bujanoc, deri në maj të vitit 2002 ju është refuzuar lëshimi i dokumenteve të udhëtimit Shefket Arifit dhe Driton Xhelilit nga Breznica, Arsim Lekës dhe Lirim Jakupit nga Bujanoci dhe Vehbi Ajdari nga Dobrosini. Këshilli tregon se lëshimi i pasaportave ka qenë i refuzuar për shkak të hetimeve të cilat kanë qenë të hapura kundër këtyre personave. Pritët që pas nxerjes së ligjit për amnisti ky problem do të zgjithët.

*Të ftuarit në biseda informative*

Të ftuarit dhe të dërguarit në biseda informative nga ana e policisë pa e cekur arsyen dhe pa ftesë më shkrim nuk ka qenë e rrallë. Gjatë këtyre rasteve, policija më së shpeshti ka kërkuar të dhënat mbi aktivitetet e UÇPMB-së dhe UÇK-së së shpërndar. Në disa raste janë kërkuar dhe informatat për vendosjën e flamurave shqipëtar.

Lokman Dalipi, Visar Beluli dhe Afrim Azizi nga fshati Nesalcë, komuna e Bujanocit, janë ftuar në menyrë verbale, nepërmjet dorëzuesit të organëve për kundërvajtje Hysnije Gëzime që të lajmërohën me 20.qershor të vitit 2001 në ora 9, në stacionin policor në Bilaç, për shkak të bisedës informative. Pasi është dërguar ftesa nga komandanti i stacionit Stanko Todoroviq, i cili në vitin 1999 ka marrë pjesë në rrahjën e tremdhjet civilëve shqipëtar nga fshati Letovicë, tre banor të ftuar nuk i janë përgjigjur ftesës. Monitoruesit e Unijonit Evropian (EUMM) po të njejtën ditë kanë reaguar dhe i a kanë tërhekur vërejtjën komandantit të stacionit policor se një praktik e till është e palejushme. U është thënë se biseda është e nevojshme për të marrë informata për UÇPMB-në.

Burim Hasani (1980) është drejtuar, me 5.korik të vitit 2001 OPM në Preshevë me kërkesë për lëshim të letërnjoftimit. Pjestarët e policisë e kanë derguar në bisedë informative e cila ka zgjatur katër orë.

 Pasi e dërgova kërkesën për letërnjoftim, më thanë që të vijë në katë në një bisedë. Hyra në një odë në të cilën ishin trë persona civilë. Njëri prej tyre ishte përkthyes. Duke marrë parasyshë që prej vitit1999 e deri në vitin 2001 nuk kamë ardhur në Preshevë, asnjërin prej tyre nuk e njohë. Më pyetën se ku kamë qendruar deri sa kamë qenë pjestarë i UÇPMB-së, të cilit i kamë vrarë, cilat detyra i kamë patur, kush ka qenë eprorë i imi. Sumica e pyetjeve ka qenë në lidhje me atë se çfare qelimi ka patur UÇPMB-ja në Oraovicë. Kryekomandanti i OPB Preshevë, i cili më kujtohët më herët, nuk më ka marrë në pyetje por e ka parë së jamë dërguar, dhe ka qenë prezent gjatë një pjesës së marrjës në pyetje.

Burimin e kanë lëshuar pastaj, por më kërkesë që ditën e ardhëshme të vjenë më vëllain më të ri Naimin për biseda shtesë. Kjo është cekur si kushtë për të marrë letërnjoftimin. Në të njejtën menyrë policija ka vepruar edhe pasi vëllai i tij, Naimi, tri javë më heret, e ka dërguar kërkesën për lëshimin e letërnjoftimit. Pasi është paraqitur rasti në FDH dhe përfaqësuesve të komunës së Preshevës, Burim Hasani e ka marrë leternjoftimin pa u marrë më në pyetje.

Sadik Ferati (1980 ), gjithashtu, është marrë në pyetje në polici në Bujanoc, pasi ka ardhur për të marrë letërnjoftimin e ri me 22.prill të vitit 2002. Më atë rast, u është thënë se duhët të transportohët në burg në Vrajë, pasi i përket grupit të dyshuar për formimin e UÇPMB-së, Është lëshuar pas intervenimit të Këshillit për drejta të njeriut nga Bujanoci.

----------


## sam1r

*... përsëri protesta ...*



*Parashtresë trupit Koordinues*

Këshilli për drejta të njëriut në Bujanoc , prej 21. dhjetorit të vitit 2000 ka filluar të dërgoi parashtresë trupit Koordinues të Qeverisë së republikës së Serbisë dhe Qeverisë së RSJ për komuna Preshevë ,Bujanoc dhe Medvegjë. Deri më sot, këtijë trupi i është drejtuar më tepër së 120 parashtresat të cilat përmbajnë ankesat e qytetarëve në sjelljet e pjestarëve të policisë, ushtrisë dhe organëve shtetërore.

Përgjigjet e para, të trupit koordinuesë, kanë arritur katër muaj pas se drejtuaripër herë të parë Këshillit për drejta të njeriut këtij organi, Atëherë janë dërguar përgjigjjet në 24 prej 61 parashtresave të parashtruara. Me secilën përgjigje është derguar edhe raporti mbi kontrollën e të dhënave në lidhje më parashtresën, dhe masat të cilat janë ndermar. Gjithashtu është thënë se procesi i kontrollit të dhënave nga parashtresat tjera është në rrjedhë. Në periudhë pas kësaj kanë arritur edhe 9 përgjigje. Nga marsi i vitit 2002 Këshilli për drejta të njeriut nuk ka marrë as një përgjigje nga trupi Koordinues në parashtresë të parashtruara.

Të gjitha ankesat e Këshillit kanë qenë në lidhje me incidentët në të cilat kanë qenë viktima Shqipëtarët. Nga 33 përgjigjje, 30 kanë qenë në lidhje me incidentët të cilit kanë ndodhur në teritorin e komunës së Bujanocit, e tri tjera në ato në komunën e Preshevës. Dy të tretat e incidentit të cilit janë kontrolluar kanë ngjarë në vendbanime të mëdha ( Bujanoc, Preshevë, Tërnoc i Madhë). Përveç tre rasteve, të gjithë tjerë kanë ngjarë në dhjetor të vitit 2000 ose gjatë vitit 2001.

*Shkeljet e të drejtës në jetë*

Vetëm një nga përgjigjët e trupit Koordinues ka të bej me ankesën për shkelje të drejtës në jetë. Ky ishtë rasti më parë i përmendur i rrëmbimit të Nebih Nuhiut, pronarit të pompës së benzinës Neza petrol, në Preshevë, për të cilin ende do të bëhët fjalë. MPB në përgjigjë të parashtresës e informoi vajzën e të rrëmbuerit, që  në bazë të të dhënave dhe informatave të grumbulluara është provuar se pjestarët e policisë kanë ngritur, kunder NN kryesit të veprës së rrëmbimit nga neni 64 LPRS, aktpadinë e cila është dërguar prokurorisë publike të Qarkut në Vrajë Në raport mbi kontrollimët e kryera, janë konfirmuar faktet nga parashtresa dhe ceket se  pjestarët e policisë ....ndërmarrin masa intenzive operativo-taktike dhe veprime me qellim të zbulimit të Nuhi Nebiut dhe kryesve të kësaj vepre.

*Shkeljet e të drejtës në integritet trupor dhe fizik*

Njëzet parashtresa në të cilat është përgigjur MPB kanë të bëjnë me shkeljën e të drejtës në integritet fizik dhe psiqik. Ankesat, më të shpeshta kanë qenë në keçtrajtim fizik(8), ofendime dhe sjellje të pahijshme (4) , maltretime (3), kërcnime (3).

MPB konfirmoj të dhënat vetem në një nga këto 9 raste. Në parashtresë të Këshillit në emër të Fehrije Selimit për sjellje të pahijshme të personave me uniformë, MPB është përgjigjur se është  : konfirmuar se ... dy NN persona në uniformë janë sjellur në menyrë të pahijshme ndaj Fehrije Selimit, duke fishkëlluar dhe duke bërë shenja më dorë, por edhe se  ... e njëjta nuk mund të deklarohët që në rastin konkret bëhet fjalë për uniformë policore apo ushtarake, dhe gjithashtu nuk ka mundur të bëj përshkrimin e fytyrave të këtyre përsonave.

*Pa bazë?*

Në të gjitha rastët tjera për të dhënat nga parashtresa është thënë që ose nuk  janë të bazuara ose nuk janë të siguruara dëshmit. Më një rast është thënë se të dhënat nga parashtresa nuk janë të sakta dhe në disa raste se nuk ka deshmi  Me një rast është thënë që të dhënat nga parashtresa nuk janë te sakta, e ne disa raste nuk ka deshmi  për shkak se ankuesi është i paarritshëmNë përgjigje zakonisht konfirmohet se ankuesi ka qenë në kontakt me pjestarët e policisë, por refuzohën pohimët se ka patur shkelje të drejtave. Në gjysmën e rasteve të cekura konstatohët sjellja  jotaktike ose  sjellja joprofesionale  e policëve ose  hyrja e tyra në diskutim. Përveç kësaj qendron që policëve u është tërhekur verejtja apo janë ndermarrë masa diciplinore, por vetëm në një rast është cekur emri i policit, pasi e ka përmendur, i demtuari emrin e tij në parashtresë.

*Mjeti shpërthyes në pompen e benzines*

Aziz Isufi nga fshati Oraovicë, komuna e Preshevës, është ankuar që në pompën e benzinës pronar i së cilës është ai vet, ka qenë i vendosur mjeti shpërthyes (eksploziv), si dhe që iu ka kërcnuar policija. MPB është përgjigjur që  në ditën e 23.01.2001 rreth orës 23.30 ...nga ana e NN kryesit, është kryer vepra penale e terorizmit nga neni 125 LP RSJ, në dëm të Aziz Isufit duke e vendosur mjetin eksploziv. Në konkluzion të raportit qendron që  në bazë të dhënave të grumbulluara nuk janë të vertetuara indicionët që pjestarët e policisë në rastin konkret kanë marrë pjesë në kryerjen e veprave penale. MPB ka thënë që është  konfirmuar që gjatë viteve të kaluar (deri në vitin 2000) kanë ndodhur më shumë raste të sjelljeve joprofesionale dhe tejkalime të autorizimeve nga ana e pjestarëve të policisë. Në këto raste kundër punëtorve përgjegjës janë ndërmarrë masat përkatëse. Posaçërishtë, Azizi e cek që në kohën e fundit nuk ka patur probleme fare as ankesa në punën e pjestarëve të policisë dhe së ëshë bërë fjalë për raste të veçanta.

*Goditje e automjetit me projektil*

Kadrush dhe Lokman Alija janë ankuar që vetura i u është goditur me projektil. MPB është pergjigjur se kundër kryesit të panjohur është ngritur aktpadija penale për vepër penale terorizëm. Ndryshe nga të dhënat e parashtresës, në raport pohohet që projektili i shprazur nuk ka ardhur nga drejtimi i Bujanocit.  Është konfirmuar që me datën 6.02. të vitit 2001 rreth orës 10.45, në hyrje të fshatit Tërnoc i Madh nga drejtimi i Bujanocit, të shtëpijat e para , automjet i udhëtarve me shenja të regjistrimit Vr-504-45 ... është goditur në pjesën e prapme me një projektil armatimit të kambësorisë, të kalibrit NN, i cili e ka shpuar shtytësin, dhe gypi i kukës, kantën plastike dhe amortizerin e majtë.Në pjesën tjetër të raportit qendron që me 06.02.të vitit 2001 në rethinën e Bujanocit, kah fshati Tërnoc i Madh, nuk ka patur sulme të armatosura dhe provokime ndaj pjestarëve të policisë as nuk ka patur përdorim të armë të zjarrit.

*Shkelje e të drejtës në pasuri*

Në 13 raporte për shkak të parashtresës së Këshillit për drejta të njeriut, MPB është përgjigjur në ankesa të cilat kanë të bëjnë me shkeljën e të drejtës në pasuri  vjedhje ( 5 ), dëmtime (3) dhe marrjë të pasurisë ( 3). Në një rast ankesa ka patur lidhje me atë që policija nuk ka reaguar në paraçitjet e hajnisë nëpër shtepi e në njërën në atë qe polici ka refuzuar që të kthenë parat e huazuara .

*Në përputhje më ligj*

Përgjigjët e MPB kryesisht vertetojnë pjesët e parashtresës në të cilat përshkruhet se si ka ardhur deri të shkelja e drejtës në pronë. Por vetëm në dy raste është vertetuar edhe përgjegjësia e policëve. Për katër raste është thënë që policët apo organët e pushtetit kanë vepruar në përpudhje më ligj. Në rastet tjera, MPB ka komunikuar faktet të cilat nuk janë në përpudhje më të dhënat nga parashtresa dhe njëhërit ka mohuar qe në disa raste ka patur shkelje, në të njejtën kohë e të drejtës në integritet fizik dhe trupor. Lartësia e përcaktuar e dëmit më së shpeshti i shmangët atyre nga parashtresa .

Përgjegjësia penale e policit është vertetuar në rastin e Kadri Rashitoviqit, pronarit të lokalit  Eureka komerc në Luçanë. Ai është ankuar se lokalin e tij e kanë vjedhur pjestarët e policisë dhe se ia kanë marrë makinat dhe repromaterjalin. Avokati i Rashitoviqit e ka ngritur aktpadinë kundër NN kryesit, e Këshilli për drejta të njeriut parashtresën trypit Koordinues. Në përgjegje në parashtresë , MPB ka cekur se  para ngritjes së aktpadise dhe parashtresat, e duke vepruar sipas të dhenave operative, pjestarët e policisë e kanë konfirmuar që veprën e cekur penale e kanë bërë Rakiq Zoran, Topaloviq Dragan dhe Jovanoviq Goran, policët e SPB në Beograd, dhe prej të njejtit përkohësisht janë marrë sendët të cilit i përkasin veprës së kryer penale. (...) Pasi deri tani nuk janë gjetur të gjitha sendët të veprës penale vazhdoin të ndërmirën masat dhe veprat e nëvojshme për të gjetur të njejtit dhe për të zbuluar kryesit. Kundër policëve janë ngritur fletparaqitjet për vepër penale të vjedhjës së rëndë dhe janë larguar nga MPB deri të përfundimi i procesit diciplinor. Në dy raste, ankësat kanë qenë në lidhje me shkelje të cilat i kanë bërë pjestarët e bashkësisë etnike serbe. Në të dy rastët është konstatuar shkelja e të drejtës në pronë, por nuk eshtë vertetuar identiteti i kryesut, siç është cekur në parashtresë .

Në parashtresë të Këshillit për drejta të njeriut për shkak të ankesave të Aslan Kastratit nga Bujanoci cekët llagapi i mashkullit të nacinalitetit serb i cili i ka thuer disa tabla me ve dhe iu ka kërcnuer Kastratit. Pas bisedës me pes deshmitar të cilit të gjithë kanë qenë të nacionalitetit serb, ndërkaq MPB ka thënë se  NN kryesi, pa arsye dhe shkak, i ka thyer disa tabla me ve të cilat i ka shitur Aslan Kastrati, e pastaj u largua nga vendi i ngjarjës... Në bazë të dhënave të grumbulluara dhe informatave nuk janë siguruar deshmit të cilat do të provjnë që Stoilkoviq Grada është kryes i kësëj kundërvajtjeje... Në procedur të kryer deri me tani, është vertetuar që vlera e gjërave të dëmtuara është 1200 dinarë e jo 100 DM ...Nuk janë të siguruara deshmitë të cilit vertetojnë të dhënat nga parashtresa që qytetarët e rëdhuar nuk kanë ndërmarë gjë që të mbrojnë Asllan Kastratin, duke marrë parasyshë shpëjtësinë ngjarjeve. Edhe pse MPB ka cekur që Stoilkoviqi nuk është kryes i veprës, në përgjigje qendron që  Stoilkoviq Grada në përpudhje me autorizimet ligjore është ndërmarë masa e vërejtjës.

----------


## sam1r

*Dëmet materiale*



*Pasurija e dëmtuar gjatë konfliktit*

Gjatë konfrontimeve të armatosura në komuna të Preshevës, Bujanocit dhe Medvegjës kanë pasuar shtëpitë dhe pasurija tjetër e qytetarëve. Dëmtimët kanë qenë, më së shpeshti, pasoje e veprimeve të armatosura, por deri te ato është ardhur edhe gjatë qendrimit të formacioneve të armatosura nëpër shtëpi dhe objektët ndihmëse. Ka patur edhe raste të plaçkitjës së gjërave të shtëpisë. Disa dëmtime janë pasojë e kalimeve të pakujdeshme të automjeteve të ushtrisë dhe policisë apo sjelljeve të tyre të pamatura.

Në plan dhe program për zgjithjën e krizës në komunën e Bujanocit , dhe Medvegjës problemi i pasurisë është në kapitull  Revitalizimi ekonomik dhe socijal dhe zhvillimi i regjionit.  Në to është paraparë ndërtimi i rrjetiti rrugor, të ujësjellsit, elektrik, dhe rrjeti i telefonave në të gjitha fshatra, regjistrimi dhe reparimi i shtëpive për shkak të kthimit të shqipëtarve të ikur dhe reparimi i 527 objekteve të banimit të sërbve, për vendosje të përkohshme të 2300 persona të zhvendosur nga Kosova dhe Metohija. Kjo pjesë e planit realizohët në menyrë më të ngadalshme. Në dy muajt e parë nga nënshkrimi, është realizuar vetëm rreth 5% të planit , pas tetë muajsh diku rreth 30 %, deri sa realizimi i tërsishëm parashikohët për tri vite. Pasi kompenzimi i drejtë i pasurisë dhe reparimi i shtëpive janë parakushtë i kthimit të personave të zhvendosur, FDH mendon që dinamika e tillë është e papranueshme.

*Shkelje e të drejtës në pasuri në komunën e Bujanocit*

Shkelje më të shumta e të drejtës në pasuri në Komunën e Bujanocit ka patur nëpër fshatra të cilatë kanë qenë në vetë hyrjën e ZTS, siç janë Luçanë, Turijë dhe Nesalcë. Ndërkaq, shkelja e të drejtës në pasuri ka patur edhe në thëlsi të ZTS në fshatra Pribovcë, Novo sellë, Zarbincë, Konçul. Në disa raste janë formuar komisione me detyrë që të hulumtojnë dëminë e krijuar, e në to kanë marrë pjesë dhe përfaqësuesitë e Shqipëtarve lokal pasurija e të cilëve ka qenë e dëmtuar.

Në reonin i cili quhët Malësija, Bujanoc, gjërsishtë fshatrat malore Zarbincë, ( Pribocë, Çar, Ravno Buëje, Novo sellë, ) më shumë shtepi janë dëmtuar, gjërsa gjësëndët të cilat gjindëshin nëpër shtëpi janë të plaçkitura ose shkatëruara. Pasi e ka vizituar, hulumtuesi i i FDH fshatin Pribocë, pas përfundimit të konfliktit, kanë qenë të dukshme dëmët nëpër shtëpi, të bëra në kohërat e ndryshme. Në shumicën kanë qenë të shkruara grafitët. Shtëpitë e Hafiz Musliut, Shaban Rexhepit dhe Imer Musliut gati në të njejtën menyrë janë të dëmtuara.

 Në Pribocë kamë lindur dhe këtu jetojë tërë jetën time. Gjatë konfliktit të ushtrisë dhe UÇPMB/së kamë qenë në Pribocë, në shtëpinë time. Familja imë është larguar në Kosovë, por une kamë qendruar këtu. Pasi ka filluar UÇPMB-ja të tërhqët nga fshati, unë kamë shkuar në Kosovë në Gjilanë. Kjo ka ndodhur më 22. maj të vitit 2001. Shtëpija të cilën e shiqoni atëherë ka qenë në gjendje normale. Brenda ka patur mobilje dhe pasi jamë nisur e kamë kyçur derën me çelës. Kamë ndigjuar që ushtrija ka hyrë ditën tjetër, me 23. maj të vitit 2001. Sot është hera e parë që e vizitoj shtëpinë prej se kamë shkuar. Të gjitha janë të shkatruara- gjërat të cilat kanë qenë brenda, duert dritarët janë tërsishtë të shkatruara. Sa po shoh, shtalla ime karshi shtëpisë nuk është e shkatruar. Unë deshiroj të kthehëm në Pribovcë dhe për këtë kamë ardhur. Jamë i zëmëruar dhe kërkojë që shtetë këtë të ma kompëzoj.

Shtëpija e Hafiz Musliut në hyrje të Pribovcit, në anë të majtë të rrugës, e ka përdhesën dhe katin. Të gjitha dyert dhe dritarët në shtëpi kanë qenë tërsishtë të thyera, brenda kanë qenë gjërat e shpërndara dhe mbeturinat e ushqimit. Në disa vende në shtëpi është kryer nevoja. Në shtëpi ka shkruar UÇPMB dhe disa grafite në gjuhën shqipe. Para shtëpisë , në tokë ka qenë pjesë e uniformës fare pa shënja.

Shtëpija e Shaban Rexhepit, i cili e ka braktisur Pribovcin në vitin 1999 ka qenë e dëmtuar në të njejtën masë. Në te kanë qenë të dukshëm grafitët Nikicani « dhe « Per mretin dhe mëmëdhe « 

Në fshatin Luçanë policija gjatë konfliktit të vitit 2000 dhe 2001 ka shfrytëzuar 21 shtëpi të banorëve në të cilat kanë jetuar 160 njerëz. Gjatë tërhekjës së ushtrisë dhe policisë nga këto shtëpi, është bërë pranim dorëzimi me shkrim më 24. prill të vitit 2001. Ndërkaq pas pak po të njëjtën ditë shtëpitë janë të demoluara dhe të plaçkitura. Pasi e trupi Koordinues e dënoj këtë vepër, është bërë hetimi. Pas asaj është deklaruar që kryesit janë suspenduar dhe se kundër tyre është ngritur procedura diciplinore. Emrat dhe numri i kryesve nuk janë treguar.Sekretari i BL Luçanë Enver Hetemi ka deklaruar FDH që dëmë është vlersuar disa herë.

*UEMM dhe UNHCR konstatojnë dëmin*

« Komisijoni i parë zyrtar i cili i ka viztuar këto shtëpi ka qenë i përbërë nga përfaçësuesit e bashkësisë ndërkombëtare UEMM dhe UNHCR. Ata i kanë shiquar shtëpitë sipërfaqësisht dhe e kanë konstatuar dëmin. Më vonë, pasi është qetsuar situata , ka ardhur komisioni i ri. Atë e bënin njërëzit në uniformë. Kanë patur kamera, kanë përpiluar procesverbale për të gjitha objektët , kanë fotografuar. Pas tyre në teren ka dalur dhe komisioni i tretë në të cilin ishin përfaçësuesi i MPB të komunës së Bujanocit dhe përfaçësuesi i bashkësisë tonë lokale. Banorët kanë qenë më së shumti të kënaqur me punën e komisjonit të fundit pasi secili prej të demtuarve e ka dhënë dekleratën në lidhje më gjërat dhe e ka dhënë vlersimin e vet të gjëravë. Në disa raste vlera e gjërave është zvogluar , prandaj katër familje kanë dhënë dekleratën që nuk pajtohën me lartësine ë dëmit të vlersuar.

Deri me 28 tetor të vitit 2001, shtatë nga 21 familje ka marrë dëmshperblim. Vlarat janë sjellë prej 4000 deri në 21.000 marka gjermane ( prej 2000 deri 10.500 eura ) Në dy raste pronarët kanë ngritur procedurën gjygjësore për shkak të larësisë së vlerës së dëmit. Sipas të dhënave të Këshillit për drejta të njeriut në Bujanoc pagesat kanë vazhduar dhe gjatë nëntorit të, e gjatë vitit 2002 gati të gjithë banorët kanë marrë para. Në raste ku është ngritur procedura gjygjësore kompenzimet ende nuk janë të paguara.

Në rastin e Qenan Kurteshit, pronarit të kompanisë private  Gold commerce  nga Bujanoci, MPB ka pranuar të paguan 60.000.00 ( reth 1.000 eura ) si dëmshpërblim për pasurin e shkatëruar gjatë konflikteve të armatosura. Januz Sabedini nga fshati Kurbal ( komuna e Preshevës ) si dëmshpërblim ka marrë 79.000,00 dinarë ( redh 1.300). Ilmi Memeti nga fshati Oslarë, është informuar, ndërkaq që ende nuk janë provuar të gjitha të dhënat relevante mbi lartësinë e dëmit të krijuar gjatë qendrimit të pjestarëve të UJ nga 24. marsi e deri me 15. prill të vitit 1999.

Në fshatin Tërnoc i Madhë shumë shtëpi kanë qenë të shkatëruara, të plaçkitura ose të demoluara. Gjatë vizitës së UNHCR në këtë fshatë në gushtë të vitit 2001. së bashku me pronarë është bërë vlerësimi kornizë i dëmit dhe është e përcaktuar larësija dhe lloji i ndihmës më të nevojshme për të patur mundësi që banorët të jetoinë nepër shtepi të tyre. Të njejtën ditë në fshat është kthyer dhe Shefqet Berisha (1942) më bashkshortën.

 Kamë ardhur sot duke menduar që menjihërë të mbetëm këty. Por tani po e shohë që kjo është e pamundur. Shtëpinë e kamë lënë me tërë mobilet, në stallë kanë mbetur lopët dhe vetëm me dy qanta kamë shkuar në Kosovë. Si po e shihni tani në shtëpi nuk ka asgjë.Madje edhe murrët janë diku të dëmtuara. Nuk ka dyer, dritare, pjesë të kulmit, dhe të gjitha që kanë qenë në shtëpi janë plaqëkitur.

Në shtëpi ka mbetur vetëm pjesa e regallit në të cilin janë të vizatuara motivët nga stema e sërbve, e në dhomë janë të dukshme mbeturinat e ushqimit, konzerva dhe gërzhola ( kapsollë). Në dy vende në murr janë shpuar vrimat për snajper, e në kuzhinë është kryer nevoja. Në oborr të shtëpisë kanë qenë të shpërndara enët e kuzhinës.

Shtëpija dykatëshe e Sabri Jakupit nga i njejtë fshat ka qënë gjithashtu tërsishtë e demoluar dhe e plaçkitur. Në katin ë eperm të shtëpisë janë parë dhe gjurmët e zjarrit më të vogël. Lokali në të cilin ka qenë punëtoria, e cila gjindët në përdhesë të kësaj shtëpije, ka qenë i demoluar, aparatët me më vlerë i kanë marr me vete, e pjesët i kanë thyer.

Banorët e Tërnocit të Vogël kryesishtë janë marrë me bujqësi, e cila iu është pamundësuar tani për shkak të minave. Në kohë kur janë larguar nga fshati, në shtëpi e kanë lënë bagëtinë e braktisur. Deri në ditën e sotme nuk kanë mundur në tërsi të përtërijnë shtëpitë e tyre. Pozita gjeografike e fshatit rrëndonë edhe më tepër situatën e tyre.

Dëmet në pasuri në komunën e Preshevës. Pasuria e qytetarëve në komunën e Preshevës ka qenë e dëmtuar për shkak të veprimeve të luftës, por është edhe e plaçkitur, demoluar dhe e shkatëruar.Dëmët më të mëdha janë nëper fshatra të cilat kanë qenë fushë e konfrontimeve (Orahovicë, Shushaja e eperm ), si dhe në fshatra malore në ZTS , në të cilat banorët kthehën më ngadalë ( Cerevajkë, Sefer, Depçe,Magjerë).


Në mahallë UkMemeti, në fshatin Depçe janë kthyer të gjitha 22 familje të cilat kanë jetuar aty. Ndërkaq, shtatë familje ende jetojnë nën tenda. UNHCR-i ka ndertuar objekte të reja për pesë familje. Dy familje dimrin e kaluar kanë qendruar nën tenda.

Në fshatin fqinjë Buhiq, Halit Hajrullahu me familjen e vetë katër anëtarëshe gjatë dimrit ka qenë nën tenda. Në dekleratë të dhënë FDH, në janarë të vitit 2002, ka thënë se nuk ka marrë dëmshperblim për shtëpinë e dëmtuar dhe se prej nëntorit të vitit 2001 nuk ka marrë fare ndihmë humanitare.

Këshillit për drejta të njeriut në Bujanoc, pas ngjarjës në Oraovicë, në majë të vitit 2001, janë lajmëruar 25 qytetarë të cilit janë ankuar në shkelje të pasurisë  demët në shtëpi dhe objektë ndihmës për shkakë të veprimeve të armatosura osë levizjeve të automjeteve ushtarake. Hymbja e gjërave tehnike, parave, dhe gjërave më vlerë, gjithashtu është paraçitur pas kontrollit të shtëpive në Oraovicë. Kryesit nuk janë gjetur.

Në fshatin Shushajë e Eperm në të cilin jetojnë 10 familje, shtëpija familjare e Zejdi Eminit në të cilën jetojnë 11 anëtarë , dhe shtëpija e Naser mehmetit familja e të cilit ka 9 anëtarë, kanë pësuar dëmtime të rënda. Sipas vendit të dëmtimit mund të konkludohët që projektilët të cilit i kanë dëmtuar shtëpitë kanë ardhur nga pozita në të cilën kanë qenë forcat serbe. I vetmi banorë i cili tërë kohën e konfrontimeve ka qenë në fshat Bejzad Haliti deshmon FDH-e :

 Njërëzit nga të gjitha shtëpitë të fshatit kanë shkuar në Kosovë, vetëm unë kamë mbetur në fshat. Mezi me ka nxerur nga fshati me 21 maj, Kryqi i kuq pasi në ditët përparëshme është gjuajtue me armë zjarri. Der më ditën kur jamë larguar nga fshati, të gjitha shtëpitë kanë qenë në regull dhe në to as kush nuk ka hyrë. Ndërkaq, pasi jamë kthyer, e kamë parë kamionin me cerade në oborr të fqiut Memetit. Pasi u nisa të shiqojë, duke menduar që ndoshta ai është kthyer. Nga shtëpia kanë dalur dy persona në uniforma kamuflluese, mendoj që kanë qenë njësi specijale. Më thanë që kanë ardhur në teren dhe menjëherë janë ulur në kamionë dhe kanë shkuar. Nuk kamë patur mundësi të shohë, a ka gjë në kamion, por kamë parë që shtëpia është e thyer dhe se disa gjëra mungojnë. Pas 3-4 orësh nga drejtimi i fshatit Rajincë ka ardhur kamioni i ngjajshëm. Ndërkaq kur erdhi une isha para shtëpisë, dhe jamë i sigurt se më kanë hetuar. Kamioni pastaj, vetëm është kthyer dhe vazhdoj në drejtim nga i cili erdhi. 

*Shkelje e drejtës në pronë nga gjysma e vitit 2001*

Në zonën e qytetit Preshevë gjindet moteli Azizi, pronar i së cilës është Lutfi Azizi nga Presheva. Në motel që nga viti 1999 janë të stacionuara njësitë speciale të policisë. Në shtëpin private, e cila gjindet afër motelit gjithashtu gjendëshim policia. Policia speciale është vendosur në Shtëpin e rinisë në BL Stacioni hekurudhor, ku jeton shumica e sërbëve nga komuna e Preshevës.

Pas të shtënave në fshatin Ranatovc në shtatorë të vitit 2001 shtatë familje Arifi me tërsisht 50 antarë, i kanë braktisur shtëpitë e tyre. Shtëpitë e tyre të braktisura pas një muaji ishin të demoluara dhe të plaçkitura. Sipas fjalëve të oficerit të UJ gjatë mbledhjes me përfaqësuesit e fshatit të Preshevës, Karadak në to është gjetur  armatim dhe sanitet ndërsa shtëpitë i kanë thyer bandat nga Kosova.

Pamundësia e shfytëzimit të drejtës në pronë posaqërisht është e theksuar te shqipëtarët të cilët posedojnë tokën në afërsi të kufirit me Republikën e Maqedonisë. Muhamet Ramadani (1967) nga fshati Miratovc, komuna Preshevë ka tri parcella të ndryshme por marrja me bujqësi është rënduar apo pamundsuar.

Parcella e parë gjindet në vendin që quhet Kroni i Canit. Edhe pse ky vend ishte një kilometër larg prej kufirit na bëjnëtë pamundshëm që të punojmë pasi është, nënthojza afër kufirit. Parcella e dytë është afër shtëpisë time në vendin e quajtur Bregu i Cakanocës. Edhe pse na duhet 5 minuta deri aty nuk na lejojnë që të shkojmë në atë drejtim pasi aty janë të stacionuar ushtarët, prandaj duhet të shkojmë përeth. Në parcellën e tretë deri vonë ka qenë e vendosur baraka tani më ajo barak nuk është por kanë mbetur istikamat. Ju drejtova komisionit për konpenzimin e dëmit por përgjegjje nuk patë

Remzi Murati nga fshati Stanec (komuna Preshev) së bashku me tre vëllëzër, ka tërsisht 8 hektarë tokë. Ai pohon që pjestarët e UJ nuk e lejojnë ta shfrytëzoj pasurinë:  me arsyetim se e kemi të ngaluar të lëvizim nëpër pyll. Sipas fjalëve të tij pjestarët e UJ kanë shfrytëzuar drunjt e tij dhe gurët e thyer për ndërtimin e rrugës edhe pse për atë nuk e kan patur lejën e tij.

Shtëpija e familës Aziri nga fshati Depçe komuna (preshev) është demoluar rreth 24 shkurti të vitit 2002. Gjatë mbledhjes së banorëve të këtij fshati dhe fshatrave të rrethit me përfaqësuesit e UJ, oficiri prezent ka thënë që ka parë se çkishte ndodhur dhe se njerëzit të cilit e kanë bërë atë nuk kanë bartur uniforma ushtarake. Ai kishte përmendur se në njejtin teren ka vepruar edhe policia.

Qytetarët janë ankuar edhe në marrjen e pasuris së tundshme (veturat traktorat kamionat) gjatë zgjatjes së gjendjes së luftës në vitin 1999. Në shumicën e rasteve veturat nuk janë kthyer me arsyetim se ishin shkatrruar gjatë veprimeve të luftës. Në njërin rastë MPB-ja ka informuar që për shkat të veprimeve të luftës traktori i evidentuar nga ana e MPB Vrajë është dhënë në shfrytëzim dhe përdorim DP poloprodukt. Pronari mund të tërheq traktorin kontsetues. Në njërën kërkesë e MPB kërkon nga i dëmtuari që të parashtron aktpadinë penale kundër personit i cili në mënyrë të paligjshme e ka përvetësuar automjetin

----------


## sam1r

*Persona të shpërngulur në mënyrë interne dhe refugjatë*




*Sipas vlersimeve të UNHCR-it, gjatë bombardimeve të NATO-s në vitin 1999 dhe pas, më tepër se 15.000 persona janë shpërngulur nga jugu i Sërbisë*

*Konfliktet në Preshevë Bujanoc dhe Medvegjë gjatë vitit 2000-2001*

Konfliktet në Preshevë Bujanoc dhe Medvegjë kanë sjell deri te shpërngulja e re masive banorëve Shqipëtarë, më së shumti nga frika për sigurin personale. Sipas të dhënave të UNHCR-it dhe Komitetit Ndërkombëtarë të Kryqit të Kuq (ICRC), në Kosovë kan ardhur 4.531 të personave të shpërngulur intern nga rajoni i komunës së Preshevës dhe 13.252 persona nga teritori i komunës së Bujanocit. Nga komuna e Medvegjes është shpërngulur gati e tërë popullata shqipëtare në këtë komunë gjatë konflikteve të armatosura kanë mbetur vetëm 300 shqipëtarë. Për shkak të konflikteve në fshatin Rahovicë në maj të vitit 2000 shtëpitë e tyre i kanë braktisur 3000 shqipëtarë nga ky fshat dhe fshati fqinjë Kurbali. Vetëm në një ditë, me 15 maj, 969 persona kanë shkuar në Kosovë. Shumica e shpërngulurve përkosisht janë vendosur në Gjilanë dhe rrethinë. Përfaqsuesit e shqipëtarëve vlersojnë se që nga maji i vitit 1999 deri te ngjarjet në Rahovicë, në maj të vitit 2001 regjionin e Preshevës, Medvegjes dhe Bujanocit e kanë braktisur 25.000 Shqipëtarë.

Kthimi i shqipëtarëve të shpërngulur ka filluar pas përfundimit të konflikteve të armatosura. Kthimit më masiv i kanë parapri vizitat të organizuara të personave të shpërngulur shtëpive të tyre gjatë muajit qershorë të vitit 2001. Në vendime për kthimim kanë ndikuar vlersimi i sigurisë, gjendja në të cilën ishte pasuria e braktisur dhe mundësia për fitim me akitivitete ekonomike. Ndihma e organizatave humanitare për rindërtimin e shtëpive të dëmtuara dhe sferave tjera të jetës ka rëndësi të madhe.

Sipas të dhënave zyrtare të qeverisë Jugosllave nga 12.500 persona të shpërngulur nga këto 3 komuna në shtëpi janë kthyer deri në fund të vitit 2001 më tepër se 9000 persona. Kthimi është vazhduar edhe gjatë vitit 2002. Logaritet se numri i personave të shpërngulur të cilit janë të vendosur në Kosovë për momentin është më i vogël se 1500. Kryetari i trupit Koordinues të qeverisë Nebojsha Çoviq ka deklaruar me 27 korrik të vitit 2002 që në Kosovë ende janë të vendosur rreth 450 Shqipëtarë të shpërngulur nga komuna e Preshevës dhe Bujanocit.

*Fshatrat në rajonin malësis së Bujanocit*

Nga frika për siguri personale, të gjithë banorët e Zaribincës dhe fshatrave përreth të cilat i gravitojnë siç janë Çar, Pribovc, Novosellë, Orgjevac dhe Ravno Buçje i kanë braktisur shtëpitë e tyre. Kthimit të organizuar i ka parapri vizita e organizuar e të gjitha fshatrave dhe biseda e banorëve me përfaqsuesit e UNHCR-it, e UMM, UJ dhe MPB. Të kthyerit potencial më së shumti pyetje i kanë parashtru përfaqësuesve të UJ dhe MPB. Kryesisht duke kërkuar garancion të sigurisë dhe premtim që nuk do të ketë malltretim fizik dhe verbal. Garancionet të cilat ishin të dhëna nga ana e përfaqësuesëve të MPB dhe UJ kanë qenë të natyres gjenerale. Ata kanë premtuar që përfaqësuesit e ushtrisë dhe policisë do të sillen në mënyrë të diciplinuar, e nga qytetarët kanë kërku që në raste të incidenteve të drejtohen oficirëve të ushtrisë dhe policisë.

Pos sigurisë, banorët i kanë brengosur edhe dëmtimet në objekte shkollore dhe tjera objekte publike. Gjatë vizitës së parë të banorëve nëpër fshatra, në qershor të vitit 2001, dhe në cilën ka marrë pjesë përfaqsuesi i FDH, pjestrët e UJ nuk kanë qenë më të stacionuar në këto objekte, por gjurmët e shfrytëzimit të tyre kanë qenë të dukshme.Tenki i UJ ka qenë i parkuar pranë murri i shkollës në fshatin zarbincë, e tenda UJ qendronte pranë murit të ambullantës së fshatit. Banorët kanë kërkuar tërheqjën e ushtrisë nga obori i shkollës. Kërkesa ëshë realizuar në fund të vitit 2001, por shkolla nuk ka punuar në vitin shkollor 2000/2001.

Dëmtimët, humbja e pronës, në disa raste dhe gjurmët e qendrimit të formacioneve të armatosura nëepër shtëpi, kanë qenë të dukshëm edhe gjatë vizitës së banorëve fshatit malor Pribovcë në veri të skajshëm të komunës së Bujanocit. Të gjithë banorët janë në gjëndje të rëndë ekonomike, kryesishtë merren me bujqësi dhe blegtori, dhe vështirë që mund të gjejnë mjete për rindërtim. Marrja me bujqësi është e vështërsuar për shkak të numrit të madhë të minave, të cilat janë të vendosura në rethinë.

Sipas të dhënave të afrueshme, deri në 15. tetor të vitit 2001 në fshatin Zarbincë janë kthyer 55 nga 67 familje, në Ravno Buçje 12 nga 60, në Suharno 12 nga 45, në Pribovcë 5 nga 50 dhe në Novo Sellë 6 nga 25 familje. Banorët e fshatit shqioëtar orgjevac, të cilit kryesishtë gjindën në Bujanoc, nuk tregojnë deshirë për tu kthuer meqenëse të gjitha shtëpite e kësaj komune janë të shkatëruara. Gjatë vitit 2002, nuk ka patur kthime të reja të rëndësishme për këto fshatra.

*Fshatra tjera në komunën e Bujanocit*

Pas zhdukjës së Vladës dhe Persës Miletiq, fshatarëve të vetëm serb, me 20. qershor të vitit 2000 fshati Tërnoc i vogël në kufi me Kosovën e kanë braktisur të gjithë banorët Shqipëtar. Nga 550 banorë, në fshat janë kthuer, deri në mes të muajit qershor të vitit 2001, 135 vetë nga 14 shtëpi prej gjithësejt 62 shtëpive. Problemi kryesor gjatë kthyerjës ka qenë vendosja, duke marrë para sysh që të gjitha shtëpitë kanë qenë pak a shumë të dëmtuara.Është mundur të konkludohët që në shumicën e shtëpive kanë qendruar pjestarët e forcave të armatosura, deri sa nga disa janë ndërmarrë dhe veprime ushtarake. Banorët të cilit kanë mbetur pa bagëti dhe nuk kanë mundësi të merrën me bujqësi shkaku i minave sot në tërsi janë të mvarun nga ndihma humanitare e Kryqit të kuq Ndërkombëtar dhe bashkësisë fetare Islame. Si problem të vetin të madhë paraqesin dhe pamundësinë e realizimit e së drejtës në mbrojtje shendëtsore. Fshati nuk ka ambullantë, dhe vetëm një nga banorët ka veturë të paregjistruar. Banorët kërkojnë çfarë do leje për të patur mundësi që ne raste urgjente të transportohën deri të ambullanta e më afërtë dhe të kalojnë në menyrë të sigurtë punktin policorë ne rrugë nermjet Tërnocit të Madhë dhe të Vogël.

Fshati Nesalcë nga 480 banorë gjatë vitit 2000 e kanë braktisur rreth 60% të banorëve. Deri në fund të qershorit të vitit 2001 në fshat janë kthyer më tepër se 60 familje, e pastaj edhe 15 të mbetur. Situata e ngjajshme është edhe në fshatin Letovicë, ky kthimi ka qenë vetanak por i konsideruëshem. Deri në fund të vitit 2001 në fshat janë kthyer gati të gjitha 200 familje. Kryetari i bashkësisë lokale Letovicë Ekrem Xhemaili ka thënë se ndikimin më të madhë pozitiv ka prezenca e përditëshme e patrolave multietnike policore.

 Gjatë dy viteve të fundit banorët e këtij fshati kanë duruar maltretime të shpeshta nga ana e policisë. Gjatë vitit 1999, 13 banorë të fshatit tanë janë marrur në pyetje me arsyetim se posedojnë armë. Ata janë të rrahur dhe maltretuar në polici, deri sa Todoroviq Stanko, komandant i policisë në Biljaçë, ende punon në atë vend të punës. Në të njejtin vit ushtarët kanë qendruar në 12 shtëpi në fshatin tonë. Dëmi i cili është bërë kurr nuk ëshë kompenzuar në menyrë adekuate, e komandanti i cili ka ardhur në fshat, majori Vuksanoviqi na ka thënë që  duhët të jemi të kënaqur. Problem i madhë është arsimimi i fëmijëve nga fshati jonë. Shkolla e cila egziston në fshatë është katërvjeqare, kështu që më shumë se 70 nxënës udhëtojnë për në Nesalcë. Më tepër se trë muaj nuk kemi patur transport për të shkuar në Letovicë, kështu që kjo më së shumti i ka goditur fëmijët. Gjithashtu këmi kërkuar që mundësishtë bile edhe me mjete tana, të ndërtojmë për fëmijët parashkollor. Problemët me objekte të cilat i nërtonin banorët më vetëkontribut me fshatinë fqinjë Rajincë, e cilat janë tani pronë e ndërmarrjës  Jugokop gjithashtu nuk janë të zgjëthur. Të gjitha ato ndërtesa tani më shkatërohën, e banorët janë të gatëshëm që të investojnë të hollat e tyre, për të ndërtuar në fshat një objektë të cilin të gjithë do ta shfrytëzonin, si për shembëll Shtëpi Kulture, dhe të ngjajshme. Problem i madhë është dhe papunësia. I këmi shumë njërëz me shkollim të lartë të cilit janë të papunësuar. Gjatë vitit 1999 disa nga fshatarët e fshatitë tanë janë të nga fabrikat në të cilat kanë punuar, së pari në Simpo. Rruga deri në fshat gjithashtu nuk është asfaltuar, edhe pse në masë të madhe kjo është bërë deri në fshatin fqinjë Gromada në të cilin jetonin banorët Serb.

Përveç kësaj banorët, megjithëatë po kthehën dhe deshirojnë të jetojnë dhe të punoinë këtu. Të gjithë ndihën më të sigurtë për shkakë të pranisë së policisë multietnike the tani presin që edhe problemët tjera të zgjithën në menyrë të kënaqshme.

Nga fshati Dobrosin në kufi me Kosovën, i cili ka tërësishtë 1100 banorë ( rreth 120 familje) përkohësishtë kanë shkuar në Kosovë gjatë muajit majë të vitit 2001 nga frika e incidenteve të shumta pas kthimit të ushtrisë dhe policisë në ZTK. Të njejtën verë banorët janë kthyer nëpër shtëpi. Ata, ndërkaç, kërkoinë ndriqimin e vrasjës së vëllazërve Shaqipi, largimin e minave të mbetura, dhe atë që policija të pushoj së bastisuri pa nevojë, dhe të maltreton qytetarët në menyrë verbale të cilit më shumë herë gjatë ditës shkojnë në Kosovë. Banorët theksojnë që gjithnji kanë qenë të lidhur me komunat në Kosovë dhe se askush nga ta kur nuk ka qenë i punësuar në komunën e Bujanocit.

Sipas të dhënave të sekretarit të bshkësisë lokale Konçul, nga fshati i cili ka 1200 banorë,rreth 70% kanë shkuar në Kosovë pas shpërndarjës së UÇPMB/së dhe kthimit të ushtrisë dhe policisë në ketë rajon. Gjatë qershorit të vitit 2001 gati të gjithë janë kthyer nëpër shtëpi.

*Komuna e Preshevës*

Deri me 19. shtatorë të vitit 2001 në komunën e Preshevës janë kthyer në menyrë të organizuar 1260 persona të shpërngulur intern. Kthimët më masive të organizuara kanë qenë gjatë me 17. dhe 26 korrik të vitit 2001, kur janë kthyer 400 banorë, kryesishtë fshatarë të fshatrave Bujiç, Depçe, Cerevajkë dhe Ilincë. Nën tenda janë të vendosur 29 familje shtëpitë e të ciljëve kanë qenë të demtuara.

Fshatrat në Karadak të Preshevës  Ilincë, Bujiq, Depçe, Cerevajkë dhe Magjerë  në përendim të komunës në pjesën malore pranë kufirit me Kosovë, janë gjetur në ZTS. Banorët e këture fshatrave, pas lajmërimit për kthimin e ushtrisë dhe policisë e kanë braktisur teritorin. Fshatrat kanë mbetur tërsishtë të shprasta, pasi shpërngulje ka patur edhe më parë, gjatë vitit 1999. dhe 2000. Banorët e kanë kushtëzuar kthimin, me dëbimin e forcave policore dhe ushtarake nga ky teritor. Në Bujiq dhe Ilincë forcat e armatosura kanë qenë në shtëpi private gjatë vitit 2001deri sa në shkollën fillore në Ceravajkë, për skaj rrugës Gjilan  Preshevë ka qenë e stacionuar njësija e madhe policore. Në fund të muajit korrik të vitit 2001 policija është shpërngulur nga shkollat dhe shtëpitë private.

Organizatat ndërkombëtare humanitare, në bashkëpunim më pushtetin lokal në Preshevë, e kanë organizuar kthimin e personave të intern të shpërngulur, të cilit kanë qenë kryesishtë në Gjilanin fqinjë në Kosovë.Kthimet individuale janë karakteristike për fshatra në veri të komunës (Shushaja e poshtme dhe e Epërme Crnoticë) si dhe për Oraovicën. Gjatë qershorit të vitit 2001 numri më i madhë i banorëve eka vizituar ose është kthyer në shtëpitë e tyre.

Praksa e mbledhjeve javore të përfaqësuesve të UJ, MPB dhe organizatave ndërkombëtare është një prej masave të mira e cila ndikonë në kthimin e të shpërngulurve. Mbledhjët javore të cilat mbahën në shkollë në Cerevajkë, me përfaqësuesit të fshatit, janë bërë vende ku banorët mund të paraqesin ankesat e tyre në sjellje të ushtrisë dhe të policisë. Ata thonë se kjo i inkurajojnë dhe të shpërngulurit tjerë në kthim. Praktika e mledhjeve javore, ndërkaç, është ndërprerë në korrik të vitit 2002.

*Komuna Medvegje*

Në komunën e deri tani në menyrë të organizuar, kryesishtë me ndihmen e UNHCR-it, janë kthyer 307 Shqipëtar. Vlerësohët që tani në këtë komun jetojnë rreth 800 Shqipëtarë. Pas kryerjës së zgjedhjëve lokale në korrik të vitit 2002 shefi i trupit Koordinues ka deklaruar që edhe 700 Shqipëtar nga komuna e Medvegjës janë internë të shpërngulur në Kosovë.

Refugjatët nga Republika e Maqedonisë. Sipas të dhënave të UNHCR-it, për shkak të konfliktit në Maqedoni, kanë ikur në Serbi dhe Malë të Zi mbi 8000 Shqipëtar dhe rreth 2000 Maqedonë dhe pjestarë të bashkësive tjera etnike. Numri më i madhë i Shqipëtarëve strehim të përkohëshem ka gjetur në komunën e Preshevës. Në Miratovcë, fshat pranë kufirit me Maqedoni, kanë ardhur rreth 1500 refugjatë, në Çukarkë rreth 200, në Crnotincë rreth 100 dhe tj. Vetëm për një ditë me 25. maj të vitit 2001, në teritorin e komunës së Preshevës kanë ardhur 1500 refugjatë, kryesishtë banorë të fshatit Lojanë të Maqedonisë. Sipas të dhënave të komisarit për refugjatë të komunës së Bujanocit, kthimi i refugjatëve është i lënë pas dore.

----------


## sam1r

*Diskriminimi në Policin Multietnike*




*Policija multietnike*

Ndrimi i policisë egzistuese më pjestarët e policisë mulltietnike, të aftësuar me standarde të OSCE-s, paraqet një nga kushtët kryesor si për kthim të besimit të përbashkët dhe kthim të bashkësisë etnike shqipëtare, ashtu edhe për sukses të proçesit politik dhe ndërtimin e shoqërisë civile.

Sipas planit, aftësimi i pjesëtarve të policisë multietnike është bërë në tri faza. Në të parën, prej 21. majit dëri me 9. qershor të vitit 2001, janë mbajtur tre trajnime pesëditëshe, të cilat i kanë vijuar sërbët dhe ish policët Shqipëtarë, të cilit kanë qenë të pushuar nga puna, prej Preshevës, Bujanocit dhe Medvegjës. Patrollat e para mulltietnike policore kanë filluar të veprojnë me 28. maj të vitit 2001. Në fazën e dytë të trajnimit, 28 ish pjestarë të forcave rezervë të sigurisë, janë aftësuar në kursin pesditorë i cili ka filluar me 11 qershor të vitit 2001.

Në fazën e tretë, për punët policore janë aftësuar 400 fillestarë nga Presheva, Bujanoci dhe Medvegja. Ata janë zgjedhur në bazë të konkursit publik  Konkurs për pranim të personave në kurs për policë të policisë mulltietnike në Preshevë, Bujanocë dhe Medvegje, të cilin MPB e Serbisë e ka shpallur në bashkëpunim me Misionin e OSCE-së, në Jugosllavi. Kushtët kanë qenë që kandidatët janë shtetasë të Jugosllavisë, të kanë të kryer shkollën e mesme, dhe mos të jenë më të ri se 20 vjet dhe më të vjetër se 27 vjet, që të janë të shendoshë dhe të kanë aftësi psikofizike për punë në polici, të mos janë të denuar,për vepra penale dhe që kundër tyre mos të jetë e ngritur procedura penale. Afatët për konkurim janë zgjatur në dy raste.

Intërësimin më të madhë për pjesëmarrje kanë treguar pjestarët e bashkësisë etnike shqipëtare. Për përfaqësuesit e baskësisë etnike rome dhe shqipëtare kufiri i vendosur sipas moshës, ka paraqitur problem, pasi nuk ka patur të interesuar të mjaftyeshëm në grupin prej 20 deri në 27 vjet të cilit i kishin plotësuar dhe kërkesat tjera te parashtruara. Të Shqipëtarët ka qenë problem që personat e kësaj moshe në shumicën e rasteve kanë poseduar diploma të fituara në Kosovë, të cilat deri me 20 shtator të vitit 2001 nuk janë pranuar në Kosovë.

Më rastin e selektimit të kandidatëve për grupin e dytë, 31 Shqipëtar janë refuzuar me arsyetim se nuk i plotëson kushtët specijale. Sipas të dhënave të Këshillit për drejta të njeriut nga Bujanoci, në  kushtë specijale  në këtë rastë është kuptuar që nuk janë të denuar madje as anëtarët e familjës, apo mendimi mbi kandidatin i marrur nga tereni. Fondi hetonë se që kushtët etilla të posaqme nuk janë të paraparë në  parimët e miratuara për elementin policor multietnik në komuna Preshevë Bujanoc dhe Medvegje, të cilit me 27. qershor të vitit 2001 në bujanoc kanë nënshkruar ministri i punëve të brendshme Republikës së Serbisë, Dushan Mihajlloviq, kryetari i Kuvendit komunal Preshevë Riza Halimi, shefi i misionit të OSBE-së në Jugosllavi Stefano Sanino dhe kryetari i trupit Koordinusë i Qeverisë Nebojsha Çoviq.

Trajnimi në konkursë të pjestarëve të zgjedhur të policisë lokale mulltetnike ka filluar me 6. gushtë të vitit 2001. Prej atëherë deri me 15.korrik të vitit 2002 atë e kanë kryer katër grupe- gjithësejtë 253 Shqipëtar,128 serb,dy Jugosllovenë dhë një Malëzezë . Në mes të ndjekësve të trajnimit ka patur 29 gra të nacionalitetit serb dhe shqipëtar. Trajnimi i cili është mbajtur në Mitrovo Pole kanë udhëhequrinstruktorë të diplomuar ndërkombëtar nën përkrahjën e OSBE-së në bashkëpunim me instruktorët Serb.

Të gjithë ishin të vendosur ne qendra për stërvitje. Është punuar në të dyja gjuhët ne mënyre të barabart, me përkthime. Mbikqyrjën dhe shqyrtimin e të gjitha çështjeve me rëndësi ka kryer grupi i përbashkët i punuës, në përberje prej një perfaqësuesi shqiptare, të qeverisë të Republikës së Serbisë dhe OSBE-së.

----------

